# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Danny Dyer (Mick Carter)

## Perdita

EASTENDERS could soon get an injection of cockney grit â from professional geezer Danny Dyer. 
The rhyming slang-slinging actor, 31, is being linked with a major role on the BBC1 soap to help boost ratings. 

And Danny, known for roles in films including Human Traffic, has already held talks with BBC drama chief John Yorke about parts. 

Insiders reckon he could have just the spark to help the Albert Square drama pummel rivals Coronation Street and Emmerdale. 

One said: âDanny is ideal for EastEnders. Heâs actually from the East End â and still lives there â and heâs got the whole geezer thing going on.â 

The dad-of-twoâs previous TV work includes Skins and Hotel Babylon and he also fronts a show about the criminal underworld. 

He is said to be keen to join the series. 

Last night a BBC spokesperson confirmed Danny had met Yorke but added: âIt's very early days. No role has been offered to him.â

----------


## Perdita

Danny Dyer has revealed that he is keen to shed his "hard man" image on BBC soap EastEnders.

The actor confirmed reports that he has been in talks with producers of the Walford-based show recently.

Speaking to New! magazine, he explained: "I love the show and yeah, we have had a few meetings. 

"Ideally I'd love to play against type and not always be the hard man, but it's all down to casting and how they see you really."

A show source described Dyer as "ideal" for Albert Square earlier this month, noting: "He's actually from the East End - and still lives there - and he's got the whole geezer thing going on."

Dyer played football hooligan Tommy Johnson in 2004 film The Football Factory. He has also appeared in Skins and Hotel Babylon.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Danny Dyer has scrapped plans to accept a role on BBC soap _EastEnders_, it was revealed today.
The _Football Factory_ actor entered talks with controller of BBC drama production John Yorke last month. He later announced that he hoped to shed his "hard man" image on the programme.
However, Dyer has now called a halt to the career move after realising that he would be unable to cope with the press scrutiny which surrounds the Walford-based show.
"I quite liked the idea of it. But actually, in reality, I just got cold feet," he told the _Daily Star Sunday_. "Just from having a meeting it's all over the newspapers and it gave me the horrors. Imagine if I went in it.
"With the _EastEnders_ thing, the whole publicity gets out of hand. It's like a whole new beast. It's not something I fancy.
"I didn't come that bad out of it because they said I was going to save the show. I don't want to write it off totally but at this point in my career I think it would be madness."
Dyer recently made headlines after describing _Gavin & Stacey_ star Mathew Horne as a "rubbish" actor.

----------


## sindydoll

i saw him on soccer am and he said he turned eastenders down.....thank god

----------


## Perdita

Mystery surrounds suggestions that Danny Dyer has been offered a role in BBC soap EastEnders, DS can reveal. 

The East-End-born 31-year-old - who is most noted for his role in soccer hooligan film Football Factory - claimed that he was being 'headhunted' for a part in the Walford-based serial after meeting with controller of BBC drama production John Yorke. 

More recently, Dyer said that he had scrapped plans to join the soap, despite bosses allegedly lining him up as the show's 'potential saviour'. 

However, a source told DS: "Everyone's more than a little confused. One of Danny's people actually called to arrange a meeting with John [Yorke] - which he happily went to - and the next thing, Danny's quoted as saying that producers want him to 'save' the programme."

They added: "EastEnders is in good form at the moment and certainly doesn't need rescuing! Everyone's quite flattered he apparently likes the show so much, though - and he'd certainly set a few hearts fluttering on set."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They won't bring him in now if they can't keep Larry Lamb because of the economic downturn they're not going to sign up Danny.

----------


## Siobhan

Ok.. out of all the "hottie" they promised only Dr J has lived up to that name...

----------


## Perdita

Oh, I quite like the guy that is watching Whitney  :Wub:

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh, I quite like the guy that is watching Whitney


he is like 12 or something... nah.. Dr J for me.. thought chelsea was mad picking Theo over him... he is seriously cute (I think it is the dimples that does it for me  :Wub:  :Wub:  )

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's cheaper to pay ugly blokes so there will be no more tottie for a while Shiv.

----------


## Siobhan

> It's cheaper to pay ugly blokes so there will be no more tottie for a while Shiv.


I think Sawyer and Sean bean should come in, shoot up the town, beat a few of them up and save the good one (ok, just dot and pat, maybe shirley and heather) and kick the rest out..

----------


## di marco

> Ok.. out of all the "hottie" they promised only Dr J has lived up to that name...


nah i dont really like him, i think its the hair, especially after he was wearing that headband the other day!

----------


## Perdita

That hairband is what is putting me off too

----------


## Perdita

Danny Dyer has said that he has not ruled out the possibility of starring in EastEnders in the future.

The 31-year-old movie star was first linked to the soap in March, but admitted that he got "cold feet" after holding meetings with the show's producers.

"You know what, I was thinking about doing [EastEnders], but it just came at the wrong time for me," he told DS. "I'm very flattered that the BBC came to me and put the idea to me. But at the same time, I've got four movies coming out this year and unfortunately it's the wrong time for me to do it. 

"The BBC do churn out some good talent on that show and I respect the actors that are in it because it's a really fast process."

When asked if there is any chance of him starring in the BBC show in the future, he answered: "Never say never."

Last month, however, a show source echoed their confusion over the situation over Dyer. They told DS at the time: "Everyone's more than a little confused. One of Danny's people actually called to arrange a meeting with John [Yorke] - which he happily went to - and the next thing, Danny's quoted as saying that producers want him to 'save' the programme."

They added: "EastEnders is in good form at the moment and certainly doesn't need rescuing! Everyone's quite flattered he apparently likes the show so much, though - and he'd certainly set a few hearts fluttering on set."

Dyer's big screen credits include Human Traffic, The Football Factory and upcoming zombie comedy Doghouse.

----------


## tammyy2j

He has joined now 

https://twitter.com/suttonnick/statu...166401/photo/1 - The front page of tomorrow's Sun newspaper

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders bosses have cast Danny Dyer to play the new landlord of the Queen Vic.

Dyer has landed the role of Shirley Carter's brother Mick, who will move to Walford with his family at the end of the year and immediately take over at The Vic after it goes up for sale.

Kellie Bright is also joining the cast of EastEnders as Mick's wife Linda.

Mick is the youngest of the Carter siblings but although he has always adored his sister Shirley, they have been estranged for years due to animosity between her and Linda.

Billed as a "bloke's bloke", Mick loves his wife, children and dog - and viewers will soon learn that he is a "big softie" at heart.

Speaking of his new role, Dyer commented: "I'm so excited about starting a new chapter in my career and I cannot wait to become part of the East End family."

Linda, meanwhile, has been with Mick since they were teenagers and she has been a barmaid for most of her life.

It's clear to most that Linda wasn't blessed with brains, but beneath her fluffy exterior is a tough woman who will always fight tooth and nail for her family - especially her children.

Bright explained: "I'm very excited about joining the show. Not only am I looking forward to working with Danny, but becoming landlady of The Vic is a real honour."

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "I'm so excited to have actors of Danny and Kellie's calibre joining what is an already strong and talented company of actors. Having been together over 20 years, Mick and Linda have a good marriage and an easy shorthand with each other - but can also still fight like teenagers. 

"They will laugh, cry, argue and make up - much to the embarrassment of their children and the delight of Albert Square's residents. Mick and Linda still love each other, no matter what life throws at them. And moving from Watford to Walford, life's about to throw them a few curve balls…"

Dyer began his acting career at the age of 16 when he appeared in Prime Suspect 3 and he has since appeared in a number of film, TV and theatre roles.

Bright's previous credits include parts in The Upper Hand, Ali G Indahouse and Rock and Chips.

The two new signings will begin filming at EastEnders at the end of October and appear on screen at the end of 2013.

As previously announced, Luisa Bradshaw-White has also joined EastEnders as Tina Carter, Shirley's younger sister.

----------

lizann (01-10-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have cast Danny Dyer to play the new landlord of the Queen Vic.

Dyer has landed the role of Shirley Carter's brother Mick, who will move to Walford with his family at the end of the year and immediately take over at The Vic after it goes up for sale.

Kellie Bright is also joining the cast of EastEnders as Mick's wife Linda.

Kellie Bright and Danny Dyer on set at EastEnders
Â© BBC
Kellie Bright and Danny Dyer on set at EastEnders


Mick is the youngest of the Carter siblings but although he has always adored his sister Shirley, they have been estranged for years due to animosity between her and Linda.

Billed as a "bloke's bloke", Mick loves his wife, children and dog - and viewers will soon learn that he is a "big softie" at heart.

Speaking of his new role, Dyer commented: "I'm so excited about starting a new chapter in my career and I cannot wait to become part of the East End family."

Linda, meanwhile, has been with Mick since they were teenagers and she has been a barmaid for most of her life.

It's clear to most that Linda wasn't blessed with brains, but beneath her fluffy exterior is a tough woman who will always fight tooth and nail for her family - especially her children.

Bright explained: "I'm very excited about joining the show. Not only am I looking forward to working with Danny, but becoming landlady of The Vic is a real honour."

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "I'm so excited to have actors of Danny and Kellie's calibre joining what is an already strong and talented company of actors. Having been together over 20 years, Mick and Linda have a good marriage and an easy shorthand with each other - but can also still fight like teenagers. 

"They will laugh, cry, argue and make up - much to the embarrassment of their children and the delight of Albert Square's residents. Mick and Linda still love each other, no matter what life throws at them. And moving from Watford to Walford, life's about to throw them a few curve ballsâ¦"

Dyer began his acting career at the age of 16 when he appeared in Prime Suspect 3 and he has since appeared in a number of film, TV and theatre roles.

Bright's previous credits include parts in The Upper Hand, Ali G Indahouse and Rock and Chips.

The two new signings will begin filming at EastEnders at the end of October and appear on screen at the end of 2013.

As previously announced, Luisa Bradshaw-White has also joined EastEnders as Tina Carter, Shirley's younger sister.

----------


## lizann

hopefully he notices his sister shirley is missing  :Stick Out Tongue:  so does this mean kat and alfie are leaving again

----------


## alan45

EastEnders has debuted the first picture of the Carter family.

The addition of the Carter children, Johnny and Nancy, has also been confirmed, with Sam Strike and Maddy Hill joining the cast of the BBC soap.


The Carter family in Albert Square. Nancy Carter (MADDY HILL), Johnny Carter (SAM STRIKE), Linda Carter (KELLIE BRIGHT), Mick Carter (DANNY DYER), Shirley Carter (LINDA HENRY), Tina Carter (LUISA BRADSHAW WHITE) 
Â© BBC



Parents Mick (Danny Dyer) and Linda (Kellie Bright) will arrive in Albert Square later this year to take over the Queen Vic.

Speaking about his casting, Strike said: ''I'm really excited to be joining EastEnders and the Carter family. They're all really strong characters and I can't wait to see what EastEnders has planned for us all. 

"I've grown up watching Danny and Kellie, both of whom are lovely, so to be playing their son is kind of surreal."

Hill added: "I feel incredibly privileged to have been given such an amazing opportunity and I can't wait to start work with such a talented cohort of actors."


Kellie Bright and Danny Dyer on set at EastEnders
Â© BBC



The family will join Shirley (Linda Henry) and Tina (Luisa Bradshaw-White) in Walford. Bradshaw-White will make her first appearance as Tina next month.

Dominic Treadwell-Collins, executive producer on the serial drama, said: "My team have worked incredibly hard over the past few months to create the Carters - a contemporary British family with cracks, knocked edges and a touch of darkness that is going to make them very special to watch. 

"A family of strong characters who love and hate each other, all rooted in the best traditions of EastEnders," he teased

----------


## alan45

EastEnders has debuted the first picture of the Carter family.

The addition of the Carter children, Johnny and Nancy, has also been confirmed, with Sam Strike and Maddy Hill joining the cast of the BBC soap.


The Carter family in Albert Square. Nancy Carter (MADDY HILL), Johnny Carter (SAM STRIKE), Linda Carter (KELLIE BRIGHT), Mick Carter (DANNY DYER), Shirley Carter (LINDA HENRY), Tina Carter (LUISA BRADSHAW WHITE) 
Â© BBC



Parents Mick (Danny Dyer) and Linda (Kellie Bright) will arrive in Albert Square later this year to take over the Queen Vic.

Speaking about his casting, Strike said: ''I'm really excited to be joining EastEnders and the Carter family. They're all really strong characters and I can't wait to see what EastEnders has planned for us all. 

"I've grown up watching Danny and Kellie, both of whom are lovely, so to be playing their son is kind of surreal."

Hill added: "I feel incredibly privileged to have been given such an amazing opportunity and I can't wait to start work with such a talented cohort of actors."


Kellie Bright and Danny Dyer on set at EastEnders
Â© BBC



The family will join Shirley (Linda Henry) and Tina (Luisa Bradshaw-White) in Walford. Bradshaw-White will make her first appearance as Tina next month.

Dominic Treadwell-Collins, executive producer on the serial drama, said: "My team have worked incredibly hard over the past few months to create the Carters - a contemporary British family with cracks, knocked edges and a touch of darkness that is going to make them very special to watch. 

"A family of strong characters who love and hate each other, all rooted in the best traditions of EastEnders," he teased

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' new recruit Danny Dyer has revealed more about his upcoming role as Mick Carter.

It was announced last month that Dyer had landed the role as the new Queen Vic landlord and would move to Walford with his family in tow.

The Carter family in Albert Square. Nancy Carter (MADDY HILL), Johnny Carter (SAM STRIKE), Linda Carter (KELLIE BRIGHT), Mick Carter (DANNY DYER), Shirley Carter (LINDA HENRY), Tina Carter (LUISA BRADSHAW WHITE) 
Â© BBC
The Carter Family


Speaking on last night's episode of Celebrity Juice, Dyer admitted that he is enjoying life on the soap, saying: "I love it. It's a good job. I'm honoured. Mick is a lovely fella. He is a family man and not a villain."

Dyer also confirmed that he will be making his debut on the soap during the Christmas Day episode and added that his character could surprise people.

Dyer said: "You'll be surprised. It isn't what you would expect. It is a good role and I am happy."

Mick Carter will be joined by wife Linda (Kellie Bright) and their children Johnny (Sam Strike) and Nancy (Maddy Hill).

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' new recruit Danny Dyer has promised that viewers can expect a "flawless" entrance for his character Mick Carter when he arrives on Christmas Day.

The actor began filming at the BBC soap last month in the role of Mick, who is Shirley's brother and the new landlord of the Queen Vic.

Speaking on BBC Radio 1 this afternoon (November 20), Dyer said that he is delighted with his festive debut.

He explained: "I can't ask for anything more. If I come in, I want to come in. It's flawless, but it's not going to be what you expect."

Dyer also admitted that he took some time before accepting the offer to join EastEnders.

"I thought long and hard about it and it's just come at the right time in my career," he commented. "I've always respected soap actors because it's a tough gig and I've learnt that. 

"On a film, a good 12-hour day, you do nine pages - that's a day. You're doing 25 pages before lunch on EastEnders."

Mick will be joining Albert Square with his wife Linda, son Johnny and daughter Nancy.

It was confirmed today that Linda, played by Kellie Bright, will make her first appearance on December 19 in the build-up to Christmas.

----------


## Perdita

BBC One controller Charlotte Moore has praised new EastEnders cast member Danny Dyer.

Speaking at a BAFTA session today (December 2), Moore promised viewers that Dyer is going to change the "dynamics" of the soap when he arrives during the festive period.

She said: "We've got Danny Dyer arriving at Christmas. I went to the set the other day to watch Danny and he is an extraordinary presence on the set of EastEnders - it's very exciting."

Moore continued: "He's just a big, big character and bringing him into the Vic is going to change a lot of the dynamics of EastEnders - and Dominic [Treadwell-Collins], who is the new editor of EastEnders, is driving huge change."

Danny Dyer will arrive as new character Mick Carter on Christmas Day, along with his family, to become the new landlord of the Queen Vic.

Charlotte Moore also spoke about social media and how it should never dictate programming decisions.

----------


## Perdita

BBC One controller Charlotte Moore has praised new EastEnders cast member Danny Dyer.

Speaking at a BAFTA session today (December 2), Moore promised viewers that Dyer is going to change the "dynamics" of the soap when he arrives during the festive period.

She said: "We've got Danny Dyer arriving at Christmas. I went to the set the other day to watch Danny and he is an extraordinary presence on the set of EastEnders - it's very exciting."

Moore continued: "He's just a big, big character and bringing him into the Vic is going to change a lot of the dynamics of EastEnders - and Dominic [Treadwell-Collins], who is the new editor of EastEnders, is driving huge change."

Danny Dyer will arrive as new character Mick Carter on Christmas Day, along with his family, to become the new landlord of the Queen Vic.

Charlotte Moore also spoke about social media and how it should never dictate programming decisions.

----------


## lizann

he is very friendly with sadie lately

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> he is very friendly with sadie lately


I hope no affair, I like his relationship with Linda

----------


## Perdita

Danny Dyer has spoken about his first fight scene in EastEnders.

The actor - who plays Queen Vic landlord Mick Carter in the BBC soap - told Radio 1's Nick Grimshaw that he was filming his first set of punches today (March 28).

"It's a good day today because I knock someone's spark out," he told the breakfast show host.

"I can't tell you who unfortunately, but it's the first time I get to swing a dig.

"I'm in order as well," he added. "They deserve it!"

"It's one clump... and obviously it's a geezer; I wouldn't hit a woman," explained Dyer.

"He goes right over. You know, it's going to be a long day, but there'll be plenty of clumping."

The actor - who first appeared in the soap last December - recently admitted that he was frustrated that "posh boy" Benedict Cumberbatch never has problems getting taken seriously, especially when it comes to theatre work.

"I play working class people, and I get mocked for it," he told Woman magazine.

"I'm stereotyped, he's not. I've done plays at the National Theatre, come off stage and gone into the bar and I ain't got nothing in common with those people."

----------


## tammyy2j

I am really enjoying Danny as Mick Carter

----------


## Perdita

It was all change for EastEnders last Christmas as Danny Dyer's Carter family arrived with a bang and took over as the Queen Vic's new owners. Five months on, the bold move has certainly paid off as the Carters have proved popular with fans and Dyer is in the running for 4 prizes at next week's British Soap Awards.

With even bigger storylines now ahead for Mick Carter and his loved ones, Digital Spy recently got on the phone to Danny for an exclusive chat about his first few months at EastEnders and what's coming up next.

How does it feel to be in the running for 4 Soap Awards?
"I'm quite excited and slightly anxious about it. I think the anxiety comes from the fact that I've only been in EastEnders for six months, so to be nominated for Best Actor is slightly overwhelming.

"I also feel slightly guilty, because there are some really good actors in the show - especially Adam Woodyatt with some of the stuff that he's been delivering lately. I think his big episodes just aired a little bit too late in the season, but he definitely deserves an award over me and I'll be the first to admit that.

"I'm proud to be representing EastEnders, though, so I'm excited about it."

You're up for Best Actor, Sexiest Male, Best On-Screen Partnership with Kellie Bright, and Spectacular Scene for Johnny coming out to Mick. Which would you most like to win?
"Of course Best Actor would be nice - that would be an honour as it is voted for by the viewers, so I am thrilled that I have made the shortlist in such a small amount of time. But it would be nice to win On-Screen Partnership, because I'm nothing without Kellie and she's been a real strength to me. 

"I'm also very proud of the impact that Mick and Johnny's scene had. It didn't just have an impact on the gay community, but people in general. I'm an actor playing a character, but because of my media persona, people might have assumed that I'm homophobic or that Mick would have reacted to Johnny coming out in a completely different way. It was a surprise to people when Mick just said, 'Come here boy, I love you'. 

"That scene was beautifully written and I've had many, many letters from young gay men who came out because of it. I love what I do as an actor because it's a great job, but things like that make you realise how much of an impact your work can have on people's lives when you're in a soap. I hadn't quite realised that and it's quite a life-changing thing.

"As for Sexiest Male - I'm pushing 40, I've got a beer belly and I'm growing a pair of tits. So to every pot-bellied man out there, there's hope for you all. But I'm very proud to be representing EastEnders. I'm passionate about it and I'd want to win it for us as a collective, rather than as a personal thing."

How has working on EastEnders compared to what you'd expected when you first signed up?
"I've got a lot more respect for soap actors now. I don't care who you are - it's a massive test to be playing a character day in, day out with the amount of dialogue and the number of scenes you have to do every day. You have to be on the ball all the time.

"I think there can be a snobbery towards soaps, and I'll hold my hands up and say that I probably would have been one of those people. When you make movies, you can sometimes look down on soap actors. Now I've got a new-found respect, just because it's really hard work. It's very rewarding, but it engulfs your life completely. You're playing your character more than you have time to be yourself, which doesn't usually happen on movies.

"But I'm also enjoying it a lot more than I thought I would. I thought I'd struggle a bit, but I'm absolutely loving working on EastEnders."

When you first joined, Mick was in almost every episode for about a month. Has the workload died down since then?
"No, not at all! I had a little week off which meant that I wasn't on screen for about three weeks, but now I've come back, they're really pushing me. That's what I love, though - I want to be busy and there's no two ways about that.

"It's a case of trying to find that middle ground between having exciting material to work with, but also having a life outside of the show. I've got a newborn child at home, who arrived two days before I started shooting on EastEnders, so I'm also going home and dealing with that. That's been pretty tough, but like I said, the material is great and I'm really buzzing off that at the moment. Mick is a really great character to play."

Mick and the Carters have been an instant hit with fans. Did you expect that, or has it taken you by surprise?
"We hoped they would be a hit, but [executive producer] Dominic Treadwell-Collins definitely took a big risk by bringing in a whole new family to take over The Vic. None of us had met before, so we were all just thrown in at the deep end, but we immediately bonded.

"What's made it work and kept it fresh is that there's a chemistry between us and there's something in the air when we work together. We're inspired by each other and I treat them like my own family now. It's like I can't remember when I didn't know them, as they're a massive part of my life.

"There's been a few negative comments, but it's mainly been positive. I think there were a lot of people who wanted to see me fail, because there'd been a lot of hype. There's a lot of haters out there for me, but I think coming into EastEnders was probably the best move I've ever made because it's changed people's perceptions of me so much."

From the comments we've seen online, fans don't want you to leave too soon. Would you like a long-term future with the show?
"As it stands now, I'm absolutely loving it and the character is very interesting. I haven't even scratched the surface with Mick yet. He's a strong family man, but we know that he's got some issues after being in care as a kid. There's a lot of anger there, which he has to keep under wraps constantly, but he's also very loving.

"I can see myself doing a long stretch easily, and I did say to Dominic when I signed up, 'As long as you're around, I'm with you'. I'm not going anywhere, as long as I can still go off and do a couple of films a year, because I still love to make movies.

"I want to make quality films - not the **** ones that I admit I've sometimes made in the past because I've needed to pay the bills. I don't need to do that now, because I'm in a job that gives me security. That means I can choose movies that I want to do - ones that will make an impact on people and hopefully raise debate."

Your first punching scene airs this week as Mick loses his temper with Deanâ¦
"Everyone's been waiting for that one! There was a big build-up to me coming into the show, and I think everyone assumed I was going to come into the show as a gangster. Actually, one of the reasons I signed up was because I sat in front of Dominic and he told me that while Mick would be an alpha male, he'd also be a family man who was in touch with his feminine side and wears a pink dressing gown! I was loving all that stuff.

"I'm no fool, though, so I know that everyone's been dying to see me swing a punch! It's been a five-month wait, but believe you me, when the punch finally comes it's worth it!

"Dean deserves it, too - he's lucky that he gets away with just one smack in the mouth, to be honest with you! Mick warns him beforehand, but he doesn't listen. Dean is like a tornado when he comes back into the Square and he needs to be slowed down a bit. Mick Carter's the man to do the job!"

It's a big week for Mick next week. Can you tell us a bit about the drama ahead for him?
"Mick doesn't really remember much about his childhood, except for being shifted from house to house when he was in care. The reason he's got such a strong relationship with Linda and loves her with all his heart is that he's known her since he was really young. She's all he's really known love-wise.

"Mick was told the story about nearly being drowned as a child quite late in life, and it's really stuck in his head. A few things are said next week that just don't add up, so Mick accuses Stan of being the one who tried to drown him. He has a bit of a Columbo moment and tries to work things out.

"Mick realises that it couldn't have been his mum who tried to drown him, so it must have been Stan. He gives him a taste of his own medicine and just loses it. Like I said, Mick has this thing inside him where he could just snap and smash a room up!

"I can't give away what the outcome of it is, but it's going to be a massive shock to the audience. We've got some massive stuff coming up."

Have you enjoyed working with Timothy West on such an intense storyline?
"Of course - he's the guv'nor and he's a veteran. It's great to be working with someone of his calibre and that's another reason why I came into EastEnders. As an actor, all you ever crave is to be inspired by other actors, because that keeps you on your toes.

"Tim has brought something to the part that we never thought he would. On the page, Stan is a nasty and evil character, but Tim does it with an element of charm so that he's still quite loveable. Tim has obviously thought about that a lot.

"I saw an interview where Tim said that he didn't think older characters in soap have been represented in the right way, as sometimes they have been clichÃ©d and 2D. He's bringing so much more to it, and it's interesting to wonder where our on-screen relationship is going to go. At the moment we don't know, and that's the other thing about being in a soap, you're constantly kept in the dark!"

You've also had some powerful scenes with Danny-Boy Hatchard who plays Leeâ¦
"Yeah - it was quite a fleeting visit because he was only in 10 episodes, but he is coming back and I think that's when we're going to really delve into the dark side of how affected Lee really is by his experiences in the army."

As Mick and Linda's marriage is so strong, do you hope it stays that way rather than one of them having an affair?
"We've sat down and said this ourselves - let's not have a clichÃ©d or obvious storyline. It'd be easy for Mick to go and have an affair with somebody, but I don't think he's that sort of man. He's too devoted to have an affair, and of course if that did happen, where would we go after that?

"Who knows what the future holds. With that said, there is something else that's going to happen very soon. I can't give away what it is, but it's really heavyâ¦"

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Danny Dyer has spoken to Digital Spy about the shock Carter reveal which aired in Thursday night's episode (May 22), admitting that he didn't see the big twist coming.

The latest edition of the Walford soap saw Phil Mitchell realise that Dyer's character Mick Carter is Shirley's son, not her younger brother as everyone on Albert Square currently believes.

Show bosses managed to keep the bombshell revelation under wraps until transmission, ensuring that fans were surprised by the storyline twist.

Linda Henry, who plays Shirley, was made aware of the plot some time ago, while Dyer was told more recently.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the top-secret storyline, Dyer commented: "I did not see it coming at all! It was a complete shock to me. Linda knew for three months before I did and she didn't tell me, because she was told not to tell anyone. 

"When I found out, Linda didn't know that I'd been told, so I sent her a little text message saying, 'Hope you're having a good evening, mum!' She rang me straight away afterwards so we could talk about it!

"Dominic Treadwell-Collins, the show's executive producer, had put the story to Linda first and he said, 'If you don't want it to happen then it won't happen', but she was thrilled with it."

Dyer added that when he looks back on Mick and Shirley's scenes, he now sees that there was always more to their relationship than met the eye.

He explained: "Mine and Linda's scenes are always a joy. There's always this underlying thing there between us. I'm always on the verge of tears when I'm acting with her, because there's just something there underneath that you can't quite put your finger on.

"I now get why Linda had been playing our scenes in a certain way. She's known all along, so now I look back on our scenes and think, 'Oh, so that's why you played it that way!'

"This is a massive revelation for the audience, but they've found out a long time before Mick will. I think it's a while off that Mick finds out."

Digital Spy understands that Treadwell-Collins has been planning the Mick/Shirley twist ever since the inception of the Carter family.

Show chiefs tried to maintain the secrecy surrounding the storyline by only sharing the details with a minimal number of cast and crew, as well as censoring scripts for cast members who were not involved in the scenes.

Dyer has been nominated for four British Soap Awards this year, including the viewer-voted Best Actor and Sexiest Male categories. Voting remains open until 3pm on Friday on the British Soap Awards website.

----------

tammyy2j (23-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope both Mick and Dean discover the truth soon

----------


## Kim

> I hope both Mick and Dean discover the truth soon


I've got a feeling they won't find out until Christmas.

----------

Perdita (24-05-2014), tammyy2j (26-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

danny said it will be xmas when mick discovers

----------

tammyy2j (26-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Danny Dyer has hinted that the show will be exploring a darker side to his character Mick Carter.

The actor revealed that viewers will learn more about Mick following some challenging times for him and his wife Linda, played by Kellie Bright.

Dyer told TV Times: "Kellie's inspiring and there's some really beautiful stuff coming up with just me and her. You'll start seeing some cracks in Mick and Linda's relationship.

"Linda's got that hard exterior but is soft underneath, whereas Mick's really in touch with his feminine side and wears his heart on his sleeve. But if anyone harms his family, this really dark aggression will come out, which you're gonna learn about in the coming months."

Meanwhile, Dyer also revealed that Jo Joyner is one of his favourite EastEnders stars and called for her to return to Walford as Tanya Cross.

Joyner quit the BBC soap in early 2013 and bowed out on screen in June that year as part of her on-screen daughter Lauren's alcoholism storyline.
Dyer said: "She had a real presence about her and you hung on her every word. That's what makes a good actor for me, because all we do is play with words.

"I'm gutted she's not here any more and I hope she comes back. Things are changing and we're definitely on the up, so I don't see why she wouldn't want to be part of that."

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2014), tammyy2j (09-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

mick gets arrested for kerb crawling helping ian

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> mick gets arrested for kerb crawling helping ian


Wow!  How do you explain that to your wife?

----------


## Perdita

He does not have a wife  :Stick Out Tongue:   But still difficult to explain to your nearest and dearest   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dazzle

> He does not have a wife   But still difficult to explain to your nearest and dearest


Mick's wife is Linda  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> Mick's wife is Linda


They are not married  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Mick's wife is Linda


They are not married  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> They are not married


*slaps forehead* 

Of course!!! I'm an idiot!   :Embarrassment: 

Mick'll still have a bit of explaining to do though lol.

----------

Perdita (17-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...-Dyer-new-deal

Danny Dyer will be sticking around on Albert Square for a little while yet, as the badboy actor is set to sign a megabucks new EastEnders deal. 

Danny, 37, will stay in his role as Queen Vic boss Mick Carter for another three years under the contract, which will see him bag Â£400,000.

The star and his on-screen family have proved a hit with viewers and critics since arriving in Walford last Christmas, with Danny bagging a handful of Best Actor awards.

EastEndersâ executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins confirmed to The Mirror that Danny is poised to sign the deal.

The family will be at the centre of a shocking new storyline next week, as Mickâs wife Linda (Kellie Bright) is raped by ânephewâ Dean Wicks.

The plot will continue in the run up to Christmas when Mick unearths the secret, while Linda will face a massive dilemma when she discovers she is pregnant with either Mick or Deanâs baby.


âWeâre in negotiations at the moment. He and I are very happy,â he said.

âDanny and I are very open and honest with each other. Heâs lovely â charming, clever, warm and loyal. Weâve got a bit of a bromance going on.â

He added: âThe Carters are going to be around for the forseeable. I donât want Mick and Linda to stop, so thatâs the challenge. We keep having to not do the obvious stories.â

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2014), Glen1 (06-10-2014), kaz21 (06-10-2014), lizann (06-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Danny, 37, will stay in his role as Queen Vic boss Mick Carter for another three years under the contract...


Very good news!

----------

kaz21 (06-10-2014)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders actor Danny Dire features in his most explosive scenes yet this Christmas, as his popular character Mick Carter faces two life-changing shocks.

The BBC soap's festive special sees Mick left devastated when he learns that his partner Linda was raped by Dean Wicks earlier in the year, but the surprises don't stop there as he also finds out that his 'sister' Shirley is actually his mum.

Here, Danny offers his insight into what's to come â including the must-see scene as Mick trashes the Queen Vic in a rage!


Â© BBC / Ray Burmiston
Danny Dyer as Mick Carter

What was your reaction when you first read the Christmas scripts?
"My first reaction was to find [EastEnders' executive producer] Dom as quickly as possible and put the lips on him because I knew he had given me a gift. It was like the greatest Christmas present as an actor you can ever have. 

"For me it is what I have lived for to have that chance to show what I can do. To show every bit of range as an actor on Christmas Day in front of millions of people, it just gave me a tingle up my spine."

How has it been to play this storyline over the past year?
"I have done some really tough gigs in the past. I have been acting for 25 years and I have done six-month runs at The National. You can go on tour and you're knackered but you get through it. But it is nothing quite like what Mick Carter has been through this past year. The number of episodes I have done and the emotion I have gone through has physically drained me. 

"As an actor I go to quite truthful places, so my body and my mind were telling me to stop and it resulted in me being so exhausted that I just needed to lay down for a few days. But it is rewarding â it is a nice exhausting if there is such a thing! It was almost like I achieved what I had with Christmas Day and Boxing Day, but my body was just like 'You can't keep doing this'.

"And of course I realise that I came to the show and they would need to establish me as a character in a short amount of time, which means that they would use me a lot and I am absolutely honoured for it, honoured."


Â© BBC
Mick attacks Dean after the truth is revealed

Is joining EastEnders different to what you expected?
"It is totally different to what I expected. I didn't think it would be as hard and I didn't realise the amount of dialogue there would be. The workload is one thing but with the emotional side of it, you come home with it sometimes. 

"I wish I was one of those actors who can just go home and sit there and be happy, but with me it is still on your mind and you have to think about what you are doing the next day."

So how do you switch off?
"A nice bit of Antiques Road Trip. It was the Antiques Roadshow but now Antiques Road Trip I am going with now. It's very calm viewing. Talking about ceramics, it really scrapes me out of my foul depressing mood. Well other than the Disney thing. I like a bit of Disney. Just things that are very, very calm, very, very fluffy. And a bit of The Chase â a bit of Bradley Walsh in your earhole."


Â© BBC
Mick repeatedly punches Dean

We've heard that Mick will smash up the Queen Vic once the truth is out. How was it to play that scene?
"Ahh, it was one of the greatest moments of my life as an actor. I have done some great, exciting stuff as an actor â I have done shoot-outs and quite a lot of my own stunts, but this was being allowed to smash up the most iconic pub in Britain and possibly the world. 

"We had a big meeting and they sat me down and said 'Right, what do you want to do?' I was like, 'Really, really you are really going to give me that freedom?' and they were like 'Yeah, we can only shoot it so many times so be careful'. 

"So I said, 'Right, the optics have got to go, so I pick up the Queen Vic bust. The bust has to be picked up. So I throw that at the optics and I work my way round the pub in one beautiful scene â almost like a dance in a way'. I said, 'At the end of the day, I will keep smashing and smashing it until something really hurts me'. That's when I smash the picture frame, as Mick would need something to stop him in his tracks so he realises what he is doing. 

"So we worked it out beautifully. I work my way round the pub. I felt sorry for a few of the extras that didn't know I was coming, as they just gave me the freedom but I think most of them liked it! I had to do it three times and I did hurt my hand a little â I got a few bits of toffee glass in my hand â but it made me feel better as I wasn't half hearted about it and I wasn't all actory about it. 

"I thought, 'If I am going to smash this boozer up, I am going to smash it up.' To see it, it's a beautiful thing and I think it is thoroughly deserved for the character to do it. It's like he has suppressed this anger for years, from his childhood when he has been in care, to now having all his family around him. He is trying to take care of them as human beings, but everything he thought of as being his has been taken away from him and it's had nothing to do with him. 

"It's not his own fault, so he just flies into a rage and the first thing he attacks is, of course, The Queen Victoria."

Why should viewers watch EastEnders this Christmas?
"I love that we are on at 9pm and it is a straight hour. So get all the presents out the way â if you've got visitors over let 'em sup on that Prosecco and get yourselves all slumped down on your settee and you have an hour of just brilliant television. 

"Whether it makes you happy or sad, you will definitely be talking about it afterwards. You might be in shock for a couple of minutes, but believe you me it will be worth it."

----------

lizann (24-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

mick is the mvp tomorrow

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I shall be disappointed if the truth comes out about Shirley while he is attacking Dean and he stops.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

the pub needs a makeover

----------

parkerman (27-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> I shall be disappointed if the truth comes out about Shirley while he is attacking Dean and he stops.


Oh dear.....

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Danny Dyer believes that EastEnders has catapulted his career.

Speaking on The Jonathan Ross Show, the actor said he can't remember his career before appearing on the popular BBC soap.

"It's completely engulfed my life," he explained. "25 years I've been an actor, I can't remember none of it… It's just taken over my life this role… and it's like I'm getting a bit of recognition all of a sudden, it's a strange feeling."

The 37-year-old also admitted that filming emotional scenes affect him, saying: "We have a laugh now and again [on the show], once every six months you smile, the rest you just sob your heart out… I'm sick of crying.

"The thing for me is I go there, I go to some dark places in my nut so that's real tears so you go home and you're still half crying."

Dyer went on to say that the gruelling filming schedule left him exhausted and sick at one point.

Mick waits for Linda as she gives her statement.  
Â© BBC

"They had to get the doctors out and everything, I wasn't allowed to leave until the doctor came and he said, 'he's exhausted, you've got to let him go home'."

Speaking about the upcoming week of live episodes on EastEnders, he added: "It's a machine, to do it live it's petrifying… once you hear that music [the opening sequence], I don't care there will be bum flappage."

On his National Television Award win last week, the actor said it was a "scary" moment but he didn't prepare a speech: "I just thought, 'go up there and blag it'."

Dyer also told host Ross that he had been rejected for several parts in HBO hit Game of Thrones.

The Jonathan Ross Show airs on Saturday (January 31) at 9.20pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Mick Carter's ongoing family problems come to a head in dramatic style on EastEnders this week as his beloved partner Linda gives birth early, which brings the difficult issue of the baby's paternity back to the fore.

Off screen, it's also a big week for Danny Dyer - who plays Mick - as he is in the running for the Best Actor prize at the British Soap Awards 2015, which take place in Manchester on Saturday (May 16).

Digital Spy recently caught up with Danny for a chat about the Carters' big week, what the future holds for Mick and his thoughts on the upcoming awards.

How does it feel to be up for Best Actor again?
"It's a lovely feeling. I've had such a mad year! Winning the National Television Award in January was something I never thought I could achieve, so I'm really excited about it. 

"I'm up against Mr Woodyatt, but we're all on the same team and I think he probably just nicks it with the amount that he achieved on those live episodes. And Adam is brilliant - he's consistent and he knows his game.

"So I'm more rooting for Kellie, really. I really think Kellie deserves something, so vote, vote, vote for her please. She'll be very humble about it, but I think her work really does need to be awarded now."

Most soap fans would agree that EastEnders has enjoyed a strong year, so do you think that'll be recognised on the night?
"You hope so - but nothing's guaranteed, is it? All I know from being in the job is how hard we've worked to get the show back to where it needs to be. It's not easy and that goes for everyone - it filters through to the crew, the writers, the producers, and everyone involved with the show.

"We knew where we were. We've all had to knuckle down and these awards are a way of recognition, I suppose. It's been a great year for us, but it's been tough as well. It's not been put on a plate for us, we've really had to dig deep to get where we are. We're really proud of where the show is at the moment and I really do think we're at another level."

It's been such a tense few months for Mick and Shirley. Do you see them ever resolving their issues?
"With the way it's going at the moment, no! As long as Dean's knocking around, Mick's never going to get his head around the fact that Shirley is just walking around like she's only got one son. She's completely dismissing my L's argument and is just not believing it. That's killed Mick in a way, I feel. It's not just the whole mother thing, it's the fact that Shirley is saying she doesn't believe it at all.

"In her heart of hearts, surely Shirley does believe it because she has these little moments - like when she rang the Old Bill and got Dean nicked. I know that Shirley loves Mick dearly, so there's definitely mileage in it later on. But at the moment it's all up in the air and Mick is never, ever going to entertain her while she's living with that wrong'un."

For a while we thought that Mick might have killed Dean. Were you glad he didn't, or would you have liked Mick to go dark?
"I was in two minds, really. There was a part of me that did want to iron him out. After he raped Linda and tried to burn the house down, I thought, 'That's two strikes, mate, you're out!' But of course I think it's probably in the producers' interests that Mick doesn't become a murderer and become as bad as Dean.

"What Dean did to Linda was disgusting, so in that split moment, we posed that question of 'what would you do?' I think Mick was going to go there, but luckily he had Nancy there to snap him out of this weird rage that he was in. I think Mick has constantly got this rage bubbling away. Because he was in care as a kid, he's so protective of his family now. If anyone crosses his family, he just goes off his head. 

"I think most men are like that, really. It's not even men who are into violence or anything like that, there's just something that snaps inside you - it's quite a primitive thing and you just want to protect.

"I'm glad with the way it turned out, but I don't know how it's going to pan out. As long as Dean is around, it's always going to be on the verge of exploding, so it's going to be interesting to play."

This week we see Mick and Linda's relationship in a bit of trouble. Can you tell us about that?
"We kick off massively over the Dean thing because we just haven't spoken about how we really feel. Linda is really coming to terms with it as best she can, but Mick's not. He's still struggling because Dean's been let off, he's living over the road and he's walking about.

"Then the baby comes and Mick has this overwhelming feeling of empathy towards the child, but then Dean turns up and puts a spanner in the works again. It brings back loads of memories for everyone, because it could be Dean's baby. So that's really tricky for Mick. He thought he was going to be able to deal with it and bring the baby up as his own, but now he doesn't know if he can.

"Of course L's already bonded with this baby. She's carried her child inside her and she says that she loves this baby no matter what. So Mick has to deal with that. He decides that he needs to get some sort of test done, just to put everyone's minds at rest and just to make Dean f**k off, to be quite honest!"

Have the producers told you whether Dean will get his comeuppance?
"Well, he's got to get something. I don't know how we're going to wrap him up - well, wrap him up in a carpet I suppose! It's up in the air. I don't think Matt's any the wiser either. Matt's gone off to have other storylines now. He's been really busy doing other stuff so it might be a Christmas thing again, I'm not sure.

"But as long as Dean's around, it's always going to be there. I can't murder him, we know that - so it'll be interesting to see what they do. I do think Dean needs to admit it at some point. It doesn't make it right, absolutely not, but he definitely needs to admit it.

"I don't know what's going to happen, but I'm just as intrigued as the viewers about it. That's the great thing about this job - there's no beginning, middle and an end. You're always in the middle of it, really. And maybe I'm just at the beginning of Mick Carter - I hope so."

Would you like Mick to be happy, or would that be boring to play?
"You want a bit of both, really, don't you? It's a lot of fun playing all that happy and jokey stuff. When we first came in, it was all quite bantery and I did like playing that. Of course as an actor you want to play the other side as well, because it just makes it interesting for you. It's just getting the balance right, I think. It's just trying to keep it real to life and true.

"Life is ups and downs. You just bounce through having great moments and also having really s**tty moments, but that's life and you want to keep the audience on their toes. We've had a lot of heartbreak over this past year, so hopefully we'll come through that. We've got some nice things to come up. Of course there's going to be a little bit of darkness involved too, but that's the beauty of it."

Would you like Mick to get along with his father Buster?
"I hope so because I love Karl. I think he's a brilliant actor and I love what he does - I love what he's brought to the show. At the moment it's very interesting, but I really think there's some mileage in that. I've lost Stan so you might think I've lost my dad, but I actually haven't - I don't even know him yet but he's living over the road from me.

"Fingers crossed it all gets put to bed. I hope he starts believing the right man - which is me - elbows the wretch and we can crack on! I think there's some real capers with me and him to come up. I've always loved Karl, I've always respected him. It's a weird feeling to think that he's come into the show as my dad but I've got hardly any scenes with him! I really hope that we can sort stuff out with me and him, because that could be a beautiful relationship."

You've been kept very busy over the past year. Were the newspaper reports true about you being exhausted by the schedule?
"I was last year, absolutely. I loved it, I'm not going to lie - I think I did the most episodes anyone's ever done in a year. To just come into a show and do that was really difficult for me. If you've been here for a few years, you sort of get used to it and you get into the routine of it. You have years where you're really busy and other years where you're not, whereas I just turned up and I was just learning the ropes but I was in near enough every episode.

"I knew we had to do that to cement the character, but physically and mentally it was difficult. I'd just had a baby, so it was also trying to juggle my real life, which is very important, with my fake family life! It did break me towards the end, but my body sort of knew when to break. I did all the Christmas stuff and it was really hard, really harrowing. Then my body just went, 'You can't do it anymore. You need a rest'. Everyone could see that around me. I'd got the work done and they went, 'Okay, he needs a break'.

"They gave me an extended break over Christmas, but I loved it because the work was so good and you buzz off it. You just go on adrenaline, really, but your body does need to recuperate - especially if you're not sleeping because you've got a new baby indoors. You need to go home and rest and you're not really resting indoors, but of course that's life, isn't it? I can't really moan!"

As an on-screen dad, have you been proud to see Sam Strike do so well since leaving the show?
"I'm really proud of him. He's cracked right on. We were gutted when he left. We're still a bit gutted, to be fair. 

"I don't think the show's for everyone, to be honest with you. It's a tough gig and he's a shy kid, Sam. He loves acting but I think the fame thing was tough for him. He's strong-willed and he's got a great heart, but I just think it was a bit overwhelming for him and he wanted to try other stuff, so now he's playing Leatherface and he's also been filming Silent Witness.

"I still see a lot of the kid. He comes and stays at mine quite a bit and asks for advice. I just wish him all the best. Hopefully he'll come back for a few eps. He's definitely up for that - to flit in and out.

"I'd be devastated if they recast Johnny, I'll be honest. Let's hope that they can come to an agreement that he comes back for a few eps."

----------

Glen1 (11-05-2015), lizann (11-05-2015), maidmarian (11-05-2015), tammyy2j (11-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

It might be Christmas before Deans sorted!!!

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Only 228 days counting from today  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Oh no, I had heard they had filmed the scenes wrapping this up, could that be a lie or is this a ruse?

----------


## parkerman

If this carries on till Christmas, Eastenders could be losing at least one viewer!!!!!

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope the baby is Mick's 

I think Dean has the storyline of his kid with Shabham coming up so he could be around for a while

----------

lizann (11-05-2015), maidmarian (11-05-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> If this carries on till Christmas, Eastenders could be losing at least one viewer!!!!!


Same here, that will make at least two then. Came very close for me after the Lucy Beale aftermath fiasco.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015), maidmarian (11-05-2015), parkerman (11-05-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Oh no, I had heard they had filmed the scenes wrapping this up, could that be a lie or is this a ruse?


If the Lucy Beale murder so called shortlist of culprits ,which incidentally was a complete betrayal to viewers imo. then I would not believe a word of it Dan, until proven otherwise. :Angry:

----------


## Dazzle

> If this carries on till Christmas, Eastenders could be losing at least one viewer!!!!!


Me too - that makes three of us here.  You can bet they'll lose a lot of other viewers too if the three of us long-term EE fans are so fed up of Dean and the rape storyline.

----------

parkerman (11-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

they should not have done the rape storyline if there wasn't an exit in place for dean if not prison, he cant be redeemed no matter how much dtc loves him

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015), parkerman (12-05-2015), tammyy2j (12-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> they should not have done the rape storyline if there wasn't an exit in place for dean if not prison, he cant be redeemed no matter how much dtc loves him


He does seem to be over-impressed with actor 
and character( from interviews) but you have to
allow for hype- which all the producers do -in
different ways.Its their job to"sell" the soap!

Perhaps he underestimated the
"backlash" from viewers and hopes to stretch
story as much as possible for a popular( with 
some)actor.Strands eg Shabnam and birth
of Lindas baby keep being  added to prolong
departure.

He promised a come uppance -but a long
 time coming!! and most ??viewers want it.

What puzzles me more is his attitude to Mick&
Linda characters - who he said were based on
his parents!
Linda wasnt sympathetic when son said he was
gay and been made to suffer more than usual
in rape story and Mick is in turmoil. So not
a pleasant portrayal tho they do love each
other! Not everyone would want to see their
parents in such an unhappy situation- even
tho of course -its fictional?

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2015), lizann (12-05-2015), parkerman (11-05-2015), tammyy2j (12-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Strands eg Shabnam and birth
> of Lindas baby keep being  added to prolong
> departure.


As I understand it, the Shabnam story's been planned right from the start but you're certainly right that the rape storyline feels like it keeps being drawn out.  Prolonging the agony as the saying goes.  :Wal2l: 




> What puzzles me more is his attitude to Mick&
> Linda characters - who he said were based on
> his parents!
> Linda wasnt sympathetic when son said he was
> gay and been made to suffer more than usual
> in rape story and Mick is in turmoil. So not
> a pleasant portrayal tho they do love each
> other! Not everyone would want to see their
> parents in such an unhappy situation- even
> tho of course -its fictional?


Apart from Linda's initial homophobia I think the pair are pretty saintly all things considering (especially Linda being so forgiving to Dean's supporters), so I think they reflect pretty well on DTC's parents if they're true representations.

----------

maidmarian (12-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> As I understand it, the Shabnam story's been planned right from the start but you're certainly right that the rape storyline feels like it keeps being drawn out.  Prolonging the agony as the saying goes. 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from Linda's initial homophobia I think the pair are pretty saintly all things considering (especially Linda being so forgiving to Dean's supporters), so I think they reflect pretty well on DTC's parents if they're true representations.


It was the situation of placing or even just
 imagining that your mother had been raped
 by a relative and your parents dealing with
the aftermath that I found puzzling! Rather
than their personalities.
I do accept that they are portrayed as a loving
 couple - quite unusual in soaps !

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> It was the situation of placing or even just
>  imagining that your mother had been raped
>  by a relative and your parents dealing with
> the aftermath that I found puzzling! Rather
> than their personalities.
> I do accept that they are portrayed as a loving
>  couple - quite unusual in soaps !


Sorry, I misunderstood you.  It is difficult to imagine writing such harrowing storylines for your parents!  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Danny Dyer is staying on Albert Square for at least "another couple of years".

Dyer made his debut on the soap on Christmas Day 2013, and confirmed that he has signed a new contract - pledging to stay on the show as long as Mick Carter and family "keep hold of the Vic".

Speaking on The Paul O'Grady Show yesterday (May 12), the actor said: "I love it there, I do. It's a really good gig for me.

"I have signed for another couple of years, so we will see. As long as they keep hold of the Vic, I will stay."

Dyer also addressed his disappointed over EastEnders missing out on the Soap and Continuing Drama prize at last weekend's BAFTA TV Awards.

"I'm a bit gutted about the other night at the BAFTAS. I don't know what happened there," he said.

"No disrespect to Coronation Street, because I think they are a great show, but I can't believe we didn't nick it. I don't know what happened. 

"It's about voting, I suppose. Let us nick a couple of awards [at the British Soap Awards], because I think we deserve it. The show has gone to the next level."

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015), lizann (14-05-2015), parkerman (13-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> "The show has gone to the next level."


But is rapidly descending again and will keep on going down as long as Dean is there.

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015), lizann (14-05-2015), maidmarian (13-05-2015), Perdita (13-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But is rapidly descending again and will keep on going down as long as Dean is there.


Totally agree!

I'm glad Mick's staying around though.  Let's just hope there are happier times ahead for him and Linda *very soon*.

----------

parkerman (13-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Danny Dyer has hinted that there is more to come from his character Mick Carter's ongoing feud with his brother Dean Wicks.

The pair have been at war ever since Linda revealed that Dean raped her last year, and the situation has also put a huge strain on Mick's relationship with his mother Shirley.

Dyer told Inside Soap: "The Carters go to Ramsgate and scatter Stan's ashes, and it's a question of whether Mick and Shirley can bury the hatchet. 

"The stumbling block is whether Mick can overcome his demons so he can finally call Shirley 'Mum'. Nothing can ever really be sorted while Dean is knocking around though.

"I know I have got some more stuff coming up with him, and if and when the truth comes out, all the people who have supported him will have egg in their faces."

When asked if he can see himself having a long-term future with the soap, Dyer said: "Absolutely - I love it here. All respect to the other soaps, because I know how hard everyone works, but I really do believe that our show has really taken things to another level."

Dyer was interviewed by the magazine to promote his nomination for Best Actor and Sexiest Male at the Inside Soap Awards 2015.

Soap fans can vote for the awards via the Inside Soap website.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz3jFwDbO7k

----------

tammyy2j (20-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> EastEnders star Danny Dyer has hinted that there is more to come from his character Mick Carter's ongoing feud with his brother Dean Wicks.


Well I don't think many fans will be pleased if it's just more of the same.  Let's just hope it'll bring the storyline - and Dean's presence on the square - to an end.  That doesn't seem likely the way things stand at the moment, but Danny saying _"Nothing can ever really be sorted while Dean is knocking around though"_ gives me a bit of hope.

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2015), lizann (20-08-2015), maidmarian (20-08-2015), Perdita (20-08-2015), tammyy2j (20-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> "I know I have got some more stuff coming up with him, and if and when the truth comes out, all the people who have supported him will have egg in their faces."


I hope the truth comes out soon I think picking Ronnie as Dean's new enemy could lead to this

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), lizann (20-08-2015), Perdita (20-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Danny Dyer has said that viewers will be shocked when Aunt Babe's 'dark' secret is exposed next week.

Upcoming scenes will see Mick, Shirley and Tina head to Ramsgate in search of Babe, who has been causing trouble for the family for some time.

While they are there, Shirley will confront Babe about the past, but there will be huge repercussions for the Carters once her secret is finally out in the open.

Dyer told Inside Soap: "It will be interesting to see where they go next as Mick has always had a lot of love for Babe. 

"But what he finds out about her is a huge revelation. It's a shock and very dark!"

Dyer also suggested that the upcoming trip to the coast could finally bring an end to his ongoing differences with his mother Shirley.

"I think that what goes on in Ramsgate has to lead to some sort of resolution for Mick and Shirley," he said.

"Mick really wants to have a proper relationship with her, but while Dean is still around, it's impossible for him."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz3juqMmW4R

----------

Dazzle (26-08-2015), Glen1 (26-08-2015), tammyy2j (26-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> EastEnders star Danny Dyer has said that viewers will be shocked when Aunt Babe's 'dark' secret is exposed next week.


I'm looking forward to finding out Babe's secret.

----------

Glen1 (26-08-2015), maidmarian (26-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm looking forward to finding out Babe's secret.


She's Winston's mother....

----------

Dazzle (26-08-2015), lizann (27-08-2015), maidmarian (26-08-2015), tammyy2j (26-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> She's Winston's mother....


Remind me; who's Winston again?

----------


## lizann

> Remind me; who's Winston again?


 vincent's brother and sharon's father and square resident sex god

----------

Dazzle (28-08-2015), maidmarian (27-08-2015), parkerman (27-08-2015), tammyy2j (27-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Remind me; who's Winston again?


 vincent's brother and sharon's father and square resident sex god

----------


## maidmarian

> vincent's brother and sharon's father and square resident sex god


youve forgotten about his relationship with
Tracy- unless thats part of his resident sex
god role!

----------


## maidmarian

> vincent's brother and sharon's father and square resident sex god


youve forgotten about his relationship with
Tracy- unless thats part of his resident sex
god role!

----------


## Dazzle

Poor storyseeker1 will be more confused about Winston's identity than ever!  :Rotfl: 

He's a minor character who's worked on the market for years (played by extra Ulric Browne):

----------


## maidmarian

> Poor storyseeker1 will be more confused about Winston's identity than ever! 
> 
> He's a minor character who's worked on the market for years (played by extra Ulric Browne):


Confusion.is good place to be-
Everything makes sense there!

Confucius- he say that in.first fortune 
cookie!!

----------

Dazzle (28-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

G


> Poor storyseeker1 will be more confused about Winston's identity than ever! 
> 
> He's a minor character who's worked on the market for years (played by extra Ulric Browne):


I was assuming storyseeker1's comment was a joke. Everyone knows who Winston is. The second longest serving character in Eastenders.

----------


## Dazzle

> I was assuming storyseeker1's comment was a joke. Everyone knows who Winston is. The second longest serving character in Eastenders.


Maybe it was a joke.  I assumed it was a serious question because storyseeker1 is a relatively new EE viewer (I hope I've remembered that correctly).

----------


## storyseeker1

> Maybe it was a joke.  I assumed it was a serious question because storyseeker1 is a relatively new EE viewer (I hope I've remembered that correctly).


Many thanks for replying, and no it wasn't a joke.  I've only been watching EE on and off for like a few years, and only recently been watching it regularly, so I don't know who a lot of the regulars or semi-regulars are.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015), maidmarian (29-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm looking forward to finding out Babe's secret.


So.am I - it does seem to be a shock to
others-so not just about her or affecting
her character?

Ive  dismissed my first thoughts as rubbish!

There cant be any more parentage shocks
can there ? Must have had all possible 
permutations in the family?

And Stan must be dead? Using his urn for
storing other substances?

Waiting to be shocked!!

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> There cant be any more parentage shocks
> can there ? Must have had all possible 
> permutations in the family?


Ha ha...I know what you're talking about!  :Big Grin: 

From memory, the secret is something to do with what Babe and Queenie Trott got up to in Ramsgate.  I think Cora hinted about getting the police involved, so it must be something very serious if the police would still be interested after all this time.

----------

maidmarian (29-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It has been reported that Mick Carter will be involved in a large water-based stunt at New Year's on EastEnders.

Showrunner Dominic Treadwell-Collins teased that a "big resolution" is happening in the episode.

"There's a big resolution coming up in the New Year. Danny's been fitted for a wetsuit, he's going into some water, that's all I can say," Treadwell-Collins told the Radio Times TV Festival.

The show's executive producer admitted that the stunt will focus around the rape storyline involving Linda Carter.

Meanwhile, Treadwell-Collins also told the festival that one should "never say never" to a return for Grant Mitchell.

"I think the fact that you've got Phil, Kathy, Sharon â there's a person missing, isn't there?" he said, although he admitted there were no plans as of yet for him to return.

"Actually, to get all four on screen at the same time is a dream. As an EastEnders fan, you want to watch that. I want to watch that," he added.

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2015), lizann (27-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015), Rear window (27-09-2015), tammyy2j (27-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It has been reported that Mick Carter will be involved in a large water-based stunt at New Year's on EastEnders.
> 
> Showrunner Dominic Treadwell-Collins teased that a "big resolution" is happening in the episode.
> 
> "There's a big resolution coming up in the New Year. Danny's been fitted for a wetsuit, he's going into some water, that's all I can say," Treadwell-Collins told the Radio Times TV Festival.
> 
> The show's executive producer admitted that the stunt will focus around the rape storyline involving Linda Carter.
> 
> Meanwhile, Treadwell-Collins also told the festival that one should "never say never" to a return for Grant Mitchell.
> ...



As its a "New Years " Resolution -I hope they
stick to it and I hope its Dean thats Resolved
or Dissolved!!

It would be Great if Grant returned - even for
a few episodes  (imo)  -not too hopeful tho!

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

just hope before dean is chucked off a bridge he confesses the rape could be to roxy or shirley

----------


## Dazzle

Here's another article about the watery stunt involving Mick in the New Year.

I think my fellow Soapboarders will be very pleased to read Danny Dyer's comments about Dean.  He hates him as much as we do!  :Thumbsup: 

He also confirms Dean's "going to get it", though he won't die.  Presumably it'll happen on New Year's Day!  :Clap: 

http://www.soapsquawk.co.uk/news/eas...nt.php#results

----------

lizann (27-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015), parkerman (27-09-2015), Perdita (27-09-2015), tammyy2j (27-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Here's another article about the watery stunt involving Mick in the New Year.
> 
> I think my fellow Soapboarders will be very pleased to read Danny Dyer's comments about Dean.  He hates him as much as we do! 
> 
> He also confirms Dean's \"going to get it\", though he won't die.  Presumably it'll happen on New Year's Day! 
> 
> http://www.soapsquawk.co.uk/news/eastenders-planning-new-year-water-stunt.php#results


The interview is good and Danny Dyer seems
sincere  in his opinions. There needs to be some 
punishment and contrition/ remorse/reparation?

It wouldnt be necessary to kill Dean if that were so!
(imo)
We need  to see.the episode first but I  hope
I hope " the not killing" doesnt turn into 
"give him.a bit of a bashing" then he can be
brought back( redeemed) after a while!*

But hopefully the start of this very unpleasant
storyline being fully resolved!

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2015), parkerman (27-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> The interview is good and Danny Dyer seems
> sincere  in his opinions. There needs to be some 
> punishment and contrition/ remorse/reparation?
> 
> It wouldnt be necessary to kill Dean if that were so!
> (imo)
> We need  to see.the episode first but I  hope
> I hope " the not killing" doesnt turn into 
> "give him.a bit of a bashing" then he can be
> brought back( redeemed) after a while!*


Yes, as well as being punished Dean needs to admit his guilt (preferably in front of Shirley) so that Linda will be vindicated.  Remorse would be a bonus, although I'm not sure it'd be realistic after all this time of not of glimmer of it.




> But hopefully the start of this very unpleasant
> storyline being fully resolved!


That's the main thing for me now.

----------

maidmarian (27-09-2015), parkerman (27-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Well said, Danny.

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015), tammyy2j (27-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, as well as being punished Dean needs to admit his guilt (preferably in front of Shirley) so that Linda will be vindicated.  Remorse would be a bonus, although I'm not sure it'd be realistic after all this time of not of glimmer of it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the main thing for me now.


Re 1st point- re admission of gulit -depends on who else is there
apart from.Danny & Dean?? 

Also potential imminent death can work wonders
on some people- but not everyone!!

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Re 1st point- it depends on who else is there
> apart from.Danny & Dean??


That's what I was thinking.  Maybe leading up to the stunt, Dean accidentally lets something slip that reveals his guilt, or perhaps when his abuse of Roxy (which I assume is going to escalate) is discovered, Shirley etc will realise Linda wasn't lying.  As long as she's vindicated somehow.

----------

maidmarian (27-09-2015), parkerman (27-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

does dean do something else to mick or his family as he and mick have a watery run in as mick is well aware of the rape he believes linda

----------


## Dazzle

> does dean do something else to mick or his family as he and mick have a watery run in as mick is well aware of the rape he believes linda


I haven't read any clues about what leads up to the stunt yet.  I presume everything comes to a head in some as yet unknown way.

It's a good job Mick recently overcame his fear of water and learnt to swim...

----------

lizann (27-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015), tammyy2j (27-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Deleted

----------


## parkerman

Dean has to either acknowledge that he raped Linda or it has to be proved in some other way. Linda has to be vindicated in front of everyone and shown to have been telling the truth all along otherwise there will still be no closure on this.

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2015), Glen1 (29-09-2015), lizann (29-09-2015), maidmarian (27-09-2015), Perdita (27-09-2015), sarah c (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (27-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

And the only way he can stay is if he repents and is forgiven. 
Butit may be he is too far gone for saving.

It would be typical eastenders for parent to gain and then lose a child if dean is banished forever.

----------


## Rear window

And the only way he can stay is if he repents and is forgiven. 
Butit may be he is too far gone for saving.

It would be typical eastenders for parent to gain and then lose a child if dean is banished forever.

----------


## Dazzle

> And the only way he can stay is if he repents and is forgiven. 
> Butit may be he is too far gone for saving.


Too far gone in my opinion, especially with the way he's treating Roxy now.  We've seen no private remorse for the rape or any evidence he knows the way he treats women in general is wrong.

I've had a horrible thought the stunt is going to be that Dean is drowning and Mick has to go into the water and rescue him.  The truth about the rape could come out before that or even as a result of it.

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2015), maidmarian (28-09-2015), parkerman (28-09-2015), tammyy2j (28-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Too far gone in my opinion, especially with the way he's treating Roxy now.  We've seen no private remorse for the rape or any evidence he knows the way he treats women in general is wrong.


Yes, I agree with that.




> I've had a horrible thought the stunt is going to be that Dean is drowning and Mick has to go into the water and rescue him.  The truth about the rape could come out before that or even as a result of it.


Echoes of the Tracy confession to Carla.....

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), Glen1 (29-09-2015), lizann (29-09-2015), maidmarian (28-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Echoes of the Tracy confession to Carla.....


Ooops...I hadn't made the connection when I posted that.  Let's just hope the writers come up with something a bit more imaginative than I can.

----------


## lizann

no way back for dean

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> no way back for dean


When reading Lizanns post-I was struck
by an horrendous thought!!

Up til now had assumed Mick  & Dean
ended in water during eg a fight?
But what if Mick had accident and fell in
and Dean "rescued" him!! Is it possible
the PTB could think that would redeem
him?!!
It wouldnt -for all reasons stated many
times by posters ( mainly connected to
Linda and acknowledgement of her
telling truth).

Also Mick can swim now-per Dazzles post)!!
It goes against what Danny Dyer said in the
interview and tho some actors do use these
occasions to big themselves up-I felt he was
sincere!

I think it only struck me - because storylines
are becoming more unbelievable almost
on  a daily basis.** Im sure though they think
viewers will believe nearly any thing- 
but wouldnt go that far!!
**in all soaps?

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), Glen1 (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Up til now had assumed Mick  & Dean
> ended in water during eg a fight?
> But what if Mick had accident and fell in
> and Dean "rescued" him!! Is it possible
> the PTB could think that would redeem
> him?!!


I hope the PTB wouldn't think Dean rescuing Mick would redeem him for the rape, but, as you say, with stories becoming ever more unbelievable it's hard not to question the judgement of some producers (naming no names).

I've given it some thought in the past and, in my opinion, the the only way Dean could be redeemed would be for him to admit his guilt, be sincerely remorseful, serve a decent prison sentence and successfully complete intensive counselling whilst in prison.  Perhaps then he could return in a few years' time a changed man.  Some such men even go on to being counsellors themselves and help rehabilitate other sex offenders - which I think could be interesting route to take his character.

However, I can't really see anything like this being possible given he apparently feels no guilt over the rape.

----------


## Perdita

Mick and Shirley Carter find themselves in a difficult position on EastEnders later this month after an incident with Carmel Kazemi's cat threatens to expose their secret.

The pair have recently started rebuilding their fractured relationship, but Mick (Danny Dyer) has been keen to stop his struggling partner Linda from finding out.

Upcoming scenes will see Mick make plans to meet a delighted Shirley (Linda Henry) with his baby son Ollie, but he is forced to cancel on her at the last minute.

Frustrated, Shirley tells Mick that she is fed up with having to hide their growing bond. However, when they meet up later in the park, an unexpected situation threatens to expose their secret for them.

When Carmel's cat - named Craig Revel Horwood - gets stuck up a tree, Shirley is forced to climb up to help him as Carmel is afraid of heights. 

Mick and Shirley rescue Carmel's cat
Â© BBC
Mick and Shirley rescue Carmel's cat

Mick and Shirley rescue Carmel's cat
Â© BBC
Mick and Shirley rescue Carmel's cat

Following the drama, Mick later has a heart-to-heart with Shirley and explains why he wants to keep things quiet for now, but he eventually promises to tell Linda.

When Mick returns to The Vic, it's not long before Linda's mum Elaine cottons on to what he's been up to after Carmel thanks him for his earlier help.

Livid, Elaine demands an explanation from Mick, but what will he say? And how will Linda react if she finds out as well?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 10 at 7.30pm on BBC One.


digitalspy

----------

Ruffed_lemur (01-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Mick invite Buster and Shirley to his wedding, he really should have discussed that with Linda  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), lizann (17-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Danny Dyer was in Plebs last night on ITV. It was quite funny.  :Smile:  


I don't know - he's clearly determined to have his mum and dad at his wedding.

----------


## Rear window

Danny Dyer was in Plebs last night on ITV. It was quite funny.  :Smile:  


I don't know - he's clearly determined to have his mum and dad at his wedding.

----------


## Dazzle

> When did Mick invite Buster and Shirley to his wedding, he really should have discussed that with Linda


Poor Linda can't even count on Mick to be on her side any more.  It doesn't make sense after he supported her so staunchly for all those months - especially given she confided in him on Halloween about how strongly the rape still affects her.  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (17-11-2015), parkerman (17-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Poor Linda can't even count on Mick to be on her side any more.  It doesn't make sense after he supported her so staunchly for all those months - especially given she confided in him on Halloween about how strongly the rape still affects her.


I agree. Was it different scriptwriters in 
the 2 episodes?
When theres a gap between actions that
should follow on-often dont make sense!?

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), Glen1 (17-11-2015), parkerman (17-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree. Was it different scriptwriters in 
> the 2 episodes?
> When theres a gap between actions that
> should follow on-often dont make sense!?


Unfortunately, major inconsistencies are currently endemic in EE.  Different scriptwriters shouldn't make much difference because they're given outlines for the episodes they write.  The problem occurs when stories are plot driven and characterisations are changed to fit the stories (when it ought to be the other way around).

----------

Glen1 (17-11-2015), maidmarian (17-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

shirley don't even make an effort with linda for mick, she could apologise and all of them take small steps instead of giant leaps mick taking

----------

maidmarian (15-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Unfortunately, major inconsistencies are currently endemic in EE.  Different scriptwriters shouldn't make much difference because they're given outlines for the episodes they write.  The problem occurs when stories are plot driven and characterisations are changed to fit the stories (when it ought to be the other way around).


Probably so - just wonder if it would come across
in.an outline - how upset Linda was when she
talked to Mick.

----------


## parkerman

> Probably so - just wonder if it would come across
> in.an outline - how upset Linda was when she
> talked to Mick.


But they have script editors part of whose job is to ensure consistency.

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), maidmarian (17-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

waiting for mick to ask dean to be his best man or linda maid of honour, this is beyond ridiculous now

----------


## maidmarian

> But they have script editors part of whose job is to ensure consistency.


I always thought they did have continuity editors .

Then over years there has been so many
glaring errors in soaps in general I.assumed
they had been dispensed with -together with
exact dobs&characters established personalities
 to.facilitate retcons etc or as an economy measure.

I didnt realise the task had been xferred to
another job title! 
From comments read on.forums/ magazines
I dont think.Im alone.
If it is still someones job - then I dont think
its being done particularly well !!

----------


## parkerman

This is the job description for the script editors:

"Reporting to the Script Producer youâll work as part of a team overseeing episodes from idea stage to delivery to the production crew and through to shoot. Generating creative ideas as well as long term story ideas, youâll work with the production teams representing the writersâ interests, ensuring their consent to script changes as well as ensuring the scripts are editorially correct, carrying out the necessary checks. In addition youâll attend the monthly Commissioning meetings offering and suggesting critical and creative suggestions about your weekâs episodes. Youâll be responsible for providing writers with the editorial brief needed and ensure they have access to any technical expert or consultant as required. Youâll be restructuring and generating new storylines within your script as well as turning around creative drafts in short spaces of time."

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), Glen1 (18-11-2015), Perdita (18-11-2015), Rear window (18-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

​With punch-ups, live scenes, a deadly lake showdown and getting married in a pink dressing gown, it's been another eventful 12 months for Danny Dyer's EastEnders character Mick Carter. And anyone who's seen Whitney Dean eyeing up the pub landlord recently will know that it's not about to get any quieter.

After so much drama, it's no surprise to see Dyer defending his title in the Serial Drama Performance category at next week's National Television Awards. Here, he chats to Digital Spy about his chances of bagging the prize, Mick's future, his real-life stag plans and a whole lot more...

How are you feeling about the awards nomination?

"I'm absolutely thrilled. I didn't think I'd be up for it again after last year. I was up against Kellie [Bright] last time, which was horrible and a strange feeling as she is one of my best mates. This year from EastEnders I'm up against Rakhee Thakrar, who plays Shabnam. I think she's absolutely amazing and a beautiful actress.

"I'm just going to let nature take its course now. I would love to win it, but I don't know if doing it twice is an impossible mission. Oh, actually Ant and Dec win it every year, don't they? So maybe I could be like the cockney Ant and Dec!"

With Dean's recent arrest, a huge story for the Carters has come to an end. What's next for the family?

"We've resolved the Dean storyline, but it's always going to be lingering in the background. Dean may be gone, but what happened to my L is never going to go away.

"There will start to be some problems in the Carter family again. Whitney's been looking at me a bit funny recently, so there's stuff coming up with her. But just have a bit of faith in Mick Carter, you know? Have a bit of faith in Mick and L's love.

"We've got some heavy stuff coming up. We've had a nice little run, so obviously it's now going to turn completely on its head. It's EastEnders - that's why we love it. And I've got some real gifts coming up this year as an actor."

You and Kellie have both been very open about not wanting an affair storyline. Why is that?

"We're a double act. I think we work brilliantly together. I'm in a loving relationship and Kellie's got a husband in real life, but yet we come together on screen and you actually buy into it and believe it.

"All we really want as human beings on this earth is love. It's a powerful thing - and long may that live on for Mick and Linda. As long as I'm around, I wouldn't want to go down that obvious route of an affair storyline."

Do the producers listen to your input, though?

"Of course they do and we appreciate that. I think there was a reason they brought me and Kellie into the show. We're very experienced actors and I take it very seriously. I'm obsessive, I'm a perfectionist and I love my job.

"I don't like the fame side of it so much - I'm a bit rubbish at that. But with every line that comes out of Mick Carter's mouth, I've thought about it a lot. I didn't create the character, but I breathed life into it. So I try to keep it as truthful and honest as possible."

We have some news for you: our readers recently voted you Best Celebrity Tweeter in our 2015 Awards!

"I'd rather have Best Actor than Best Tweeter! I was always against Twatter, as I used to call it. But then I got involved in it and realised that it actually suits my brain. Sometimes I've made a couple of mistakes, but in general I tweet stuff that I think is going to interest and inspire people.

"I think it's the randomness of my Twitter page that people love more than anything. So that's quite a good award if you think about it, because everyone is on Twitter. And some of the **** they tweet bores me to f**king tears! So I'll take that."

You've got your real-life stag party coming up later this year. Can it compete with your EastEnders one, though?

"I loved my stag do on EastEnders. Again they gave me a bit of an input on that. I think my stag do is going to go on for a lot longer than Mick's did. Mick was upstairs in bed with L by 8pm!

"We're just in January at the moment and we're not getting married until the end of the year, so I'm thinking maybe Vegas, but I don't know. I'm leaving most of it down to the missus, though. Not my stag do! But with the wedding, she's the organiser and the queen bee."

When you look back on your whole career, what are you most proud of?

"Probably working with Harold Pinter - becoming very close to him and being directed by him. They're very proud moments. Another one for me was when I played Sid Vicious in a play called Kurt and Sid at Trafalgar Studios. So it's some of the theatre stuff, really.

"Winning an NTA was also massive thing for me. I think EastEnders is one of my proudest moments as well. I will be straight about that, because I think it's turned everything around for me. It's given me a massive platform. It's one of the biggest shows on the BBC, so to be able to show what I can do on there, that's a real proud thing for me."

What are your biggest career regrets?

"Listen, there's so many disappointments and bad decisions that I've made. The list goes f**king on and on. But it's not that I regret any of it. It's just that you can't make the right decisions all the time. There's not one actor on this planet who hasn't made a bad film or a bad piece of work. That's how we learn.

"It's just that I made quite a few on the spin, which cemented me as a slight joke for a little while. But I feel that you need those mistakes to appreciate the good times. I also never regret feeding the children, because ultimately it is a job and I'm paying the bills. So I've got more highlights than any regrets."

Danny Dyer on Alan Carr: Chatty Man
Â©  Channel 4
You've said in a TV chat that you wouldn't do Strictly Come Dancing. How about another reality show?

"No, I don't think I'd last. I think I'm too honest as a human being. I love Vicky Pattison. I think she was brilliant on I'm A Celebrity. I think she got the balance right of being honest and true to herself.

"But I'm not into that reality stuff. I will watch it, but I'm an actor and I've gone off the beaten track enough with the documentaries I used to do. To go and do Big Brother, the thought of that makes me heave. On Strictly, at least you're learning something. But it's hard work - I'm too lazy for that!"

With the awards coming up, what do you like to watch on TV yourself? Anything surprising?

"I like a bit of Flog It. That might surprise you! Not back-to-back episodes though, that'd drive me mad. What else? Time Team. And I love Countryfile after a heavy weekend, when you need to just lie down and watch telly. You need something that gives you a cuddle, and Countryfile certainly gives you a cuddle. So I love a bit of that when I'm eating an apple crumble and custard in my pyjamas. That's sexy, isn't it?!"

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2016...n_8988272.html

 at least mick wont cheat on his linda

----------


## lizann

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2016...n_8988272.html

 at least mick wont cheat on his linda

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Danny Dyer has revealed that there's a "beautiful" friendship on the way for Mick Carter and Jack Branning after their recent kiss.

Episodes airing over the Christmas period saw the pair get very close as part of a dare that Mick was given during his stag party at the Queen Vic.

It was definitely one way to break the ice, so viewers can expect them to become good mates when Jack (Scott Maslen) returns to Walford permanently in a few weeks' time.

Speaking to Digital Spy, Dyer explained: "I've known Scott for a long time. Scott said, 'Look, I want to come back and I want to be friends with Mick Carter - I don't want to be his enemy'. He thought that Mick and Jack would get on.

"So what an introduction - tonguing each other! I think it's going to be the start of a beautiful friendship, I really do. I love Scott and I respect him. I'm really happy that he's back.

"It helped that we were friends, obviously, because otherwise it would have been slightly awkward. But we just went for it."

While the kiss was clearly just part of stag party fun, Dyer has played gay roles in the past. Would he ever be interested in portraying a gay man full-time in a soap?

He told us: "Absolutely - I'm always up for trying different stuff to take me out of the pigeon hole that I'm sometimes put in. That's why I was so happy with one of my first storylines. There's not a homophobic bone in my body, yet some people out there obviously have that perception.

"I wanted to put that to bed. So the first storyline of Johnny coming out and Mick saying it made absolutely no difference to him was very important to me. It was one of the reasons why I took the role. So absolutely - I'm up for any role really.

"As long as it's good writing, a good script, a good director and good actors involved, then I'm up for playing absolutely anything."

Dyer is up for the Serial Drama Performance prize at the National Television Awards tonight (January 20) and votes can be cast here until midday today.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Danny Dyer's a bit of a character...  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

new hitched danny is taking a break from the show

----------

flappinfanny (04-09-2016), Glen1 (04-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> new hitched danny is taking a break from the show


 :Cheer:

----------

flappinfanny (04-09-2016), Glen1 (04-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> new hitched danny is taking a break from the show


LOL the whole Carter family is gone now.

----------

flappinfanny (04-09-2016), Glen1 (04-09-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> 


Party time.   :Clap:   :Thumbsup:  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (04-09-2016)

----------


## anfunny2003

> new hitched danny is taking a break from the show


Says who? Can't find any news stories about this... do you have a source?

----------


## anfunny2003

> new hitched danny is taking a break from the show


Says who? Can't find any news stories about this... do you have a source?

----------


## Perdita

> Says who? Can't find any news stories about this... do you have a source?


http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/eastender...tenders-86950/

----------


## anfunny2003

> http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/eastender...tenders-86950/


Oh, that. That's from April. I thought there had been something else announced! Thanks.

----------


## anfunny2003

> http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/eastender...tenders-86950/


Oh, that. That's from April. I thought there had been something else announced! Thanks.

----------


## Perdita

This is more recent speculation:


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...ng-eastenders/

----------


## lizann

> Says who? Can't find any news stories about this... do you have a source?


 think it from a tweet from danny, mick leaving with linda, kellie leaving to have her baby

----------


## livden

Seriously, this isn't just about Danny Dyer or his role as Mick Carter. It's much more serious than that. In just a  few months so many actors have either been sacked/let go or quit. Ronnie, Roxy, Paul, Linda, Mick, Lee.. the list is looong. The show is going through a seriously rough patch right now. I don't agree at all with the "vision" of this new producer. I'm not sure sacking half the cast is a good idea. I'm afraid viewers will get pissed off and stop watching. Will be interesting to see the upcoming soap ratings. The show is in a freefall and y'all know it. I'm not even sure if there is anything left to save at this point.

----------


## parkerman

> I'm not even sure if there is anything left to save at this point.


Yes, I agree. Getting Ian and Jane banged up might be a start though.

----------


## Perdita

I can see them concentrating on Max Branning as he must be back soon and the rest of the Brannings and the aftermath of his time in jail as innocent man, obviously must include Ian and Jane ... 
Could the departure of the Carters make room for Kat and Alfie to come back from Ireland???   :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

The problem is they can't throw Ian in jail and lose him for several months/years. Adam Woodyat is EE's Bill Roache - there for life!

----------

Perdita (05-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans were sent into a frenzy earlier this month when Danny Dyer appeared to suggest that Mick Carter could be leaving the show with Linda, but could this latest interview prove otherwise?

Luisa Bradshaw-White, who plays Mick's aunt Tina, has been speaking about Kellie Bright's upcoming exit as Linda - hinting that Danny will be staying put when she's gone. Thank God!

If you missed all the drama at the start of the month, Danny cheekily caused a massive stir among viewers when he retweeted a fan's blog post which was titled: "Mick to leave with Linda?"

The post suggested that Danny could enjoy a well-deserved rest when pregnant Kellie takes maternity leave later this year - also removing the need for soulmates Mick and Linda to go their separate ways for a while.

But if that is the case, clearly nobody has told Luisa, who's already making plans to keep an eye on Danny when Kellie has gone.

"Kellie hasn't gone yet, but I'll be gutted when she does," Luisa told Inside Soap. "I've told her that I'm going to look after Danny Dyer.

"They're so cute together, and they've worked really hard to make that relationship special. They've put so much of themselves into it and I've learned a lot from them both."

Luisa has said goodbye to another co-star recently, with Natalie Cassidy - aka Sonia Fowler - also taking maternity leave.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

There's even more Christmas chaos for the Carters on EastEnders as Mick and Linda will clash over the recent tree theft.
Not only do they have devastating news and Lee's ongoing struggles to contend with over the festive season, but there are even problems in store for Mick and Linda when his drunken antics come back to haunt him.
Amusing scenes in last night's episode saw a tipsy Mick team up with the rest of Jack's stags to secretly steal the council's Christmas tree, and plonk it in the Square instead - but it's not all that funny anymore when a police officer arrives at the Vic next week to question Mick over his tree theft antics. Uh oh!
As it happens, the six Santas had been caught on CCTV, and subsequently made front-page news - meaning they have well and truly been caught red-handed, and Linda is certainly not laughing as she furiously lays into her husband over his childish behaviour.
Having faced the wrath of a furious Linda, Mick has bigger problems to worry about when it comes to resolving the tree situation. Is he facing police charges? Or could there be another way out of the mess?

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Is he facing police charges? Or could there be another way out of the mess?


An easy way out of the mess would be to blame Max...

----------


## Perdita

> An easy way out of the mess would be to blame Max...


or Winston  :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

> or Winston


 :Thumbsdown:  :Thumbsdown:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

Danny Dyer hints that he could leave EastEnders
Say it ain't so!
Danny Dyer has hinted that he doesn't yet know if he'll be carrying on as Mick Carter in EastEnders.
His contract with the BBC soap runs out in October and it was reported in December that he was apparently set for a new contract as the lovable Queen Vic landlord.
But it might not be as simple as that.
"We'll have to see then [at the end of the contract]. Four years is a long time. It's been really rewarding but there's other stuff out there. I'd love to show other sides to me. I loved theatre and all that," he told The Sun on Sunday.
He added that no formal discussions had taken place about his Walford future.
Outside of Albert Square, Dyer has starred in movies including The Football Factory and Human Traffic, as well as two Harold Pinter plays, Celebration and No Man's Land.
Dyer had previously spoken of his desire to have a lengthy stay on EastEnders. "I'm here for a 20-stretch. I want to do an Ian Beale. As long as they want to keep me, I'll stay," he explained in 2014.
Come on BBC bosses, you know it makes sense.
Last week's bus disaster ended in a potential bombshell for the Carters as Max Branning's shock revenge plan was finally revealed - and it could lead to them losing the Queen Vic.
Only days earlier, the EastEnders cast had told us that the pub's future would be a big talking point this year.
"There's a few problems going on at The Vic. I think it's going to be one of the running topics of the year - what's going to happen with the Queen Vic," teased Ted Reilly, who plays Johnny Carter.
Luisa Bradshaw-White, who plays Tina Carter, added: "I think there is a danger - I think there is! It's a scary time."
And we haven't even mentioned Mick's shock kiss with his daughter-in-law Whitney Dean in Thursday's (January 26) episode...

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2017), parkerman (01-02-2017), Rear window (01-02-2017), tammyy2j (01-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

maybe time for dyer break

----------

parkerman (01-02-2017), tammyy2j (01-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Danny Dyer hints that he could leave EastEnders
> Say it ain't so!


 Oh, please say it IS so!

He is getting to be more and more a caricature of himself.

Alright, luv, a cuppa Rosey, 'alf a mo, 'ave ter go dahn the frog and toad first, I need a new whistle and get me Barnet cut.....

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017), lizann (13-02-2017), Perdita (01-02-2017), Rear window (13-02-2017), tammyy2j (01-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

is olly with him or linda

----------


## Perdita

> is olly with him or linda


I think Linda took him with her

----------

kaz21 (13-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...to-quit-booze/

Danny, who plays Mick Carter on the BBC1 soap, is taking a break after worrying drunk behaviour at the National Television Awards

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2017), Glen1 (17-02-2017), Perdita (17-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...to-quit-booze/
> 
> Danny, who plays Mick Carter on the BBC1 soap, is taking a break after worrying drunk behaviour at the National Television Awards


Oh dear, I hope Danny manages to sort himself out.  That Sun article is dreadful!  It's full of what are obviously the worst pictures they could find of a bleary-eyed Danny with a fag is in his mouth and beer in his hand (but then it's The Sun so I really shouldn't be surprised at the low standard of "journalism" involved  :Thumbsdown: ).

The onscreen disruption is going to be massive so I expect to see numerous ill thought out filler storylines that had to be written at the last minute to cover Danny's scenes.

----------

Glen1 (17-02-2017), parkerman (17-02-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...to-quit-booze/
> 
> Danny, who plays Mick Carter on the BBC1 soap, is taking a break after worrying drunk behaviour at the National Television Awards



It's not real booze is it at the Queen Vic?

----------


## parkerman

A bit elephant's on the King Lear as Mick would say.

----------

Rear window (17-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> It's not real booze is it at the Queen Vic?


Yes!

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/ce...r-9099419.html

----------


## Dazzle

> A bit elephant's on the King Lear as Mick would say.


I can't make head nor tail of that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rear window

> Yes!
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/ce...r-9099419.html



Oh my! That's shocking.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> I can't make head nor tail of that!


Does that mean you can't make head nor tail of most of what Mick Carter says in EE?

----------

Rear window (18-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does that mean you can't make head nor tail of most of what Mick Carter says in EE?


I usually get the gist of what he's saying but most of the rhyming slang goes over my head.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaz21

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/news...tenders-break/

Apparently he didn't even attend the after party

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/news...tenders-break/
> 
> Apparently he didn't even attend the after party


So it appears the Sun invented most of the story. _Quelle surprise!_

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2017), kaz21 (18-02-2017), Perdita (18-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

danny and steve mc don't get along

----------


## lizann

new reports suggesting many cast and crew happy danny going

----------

parkerman (27-02-2017), Rear window (27-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> new reports suggesting many cast and crew happy danny going


And at least one viewer....

----------

lizann (27-02-2017), Perdita (27-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders is lining up more shocks for Mick Carter as he prepares for a prison stint in next week's episodes.

Mick has recently found himself on the wrong side of the law after being arrested over scheming Aunt Babe's boozy breakfasts, despite knowing nothing about it at the time.

With the pressure building for Mick as he struggles to find the money he needs to pay his fine, his mother Shirley decides to step in by turning to Kathy Beale and Ben Mitchell for help.

Although Ben kindly offers to lend the Carters some money, Mick stubbornly refuses to accept it - forcing Shirley to come up with another way around their problems instead.

Mick Carter shocks Johnny and Shirley by turning down an offer in EastEnders
Â©  BBC
When this new plan also backfires, Mick is left fearing for his future and ends up getting drunk at Sylvie's birthday. As Whitney steps in to help him (when does she not?), Mick finally cracks and breaks down as he realises that she is blaming herself for being the cause of all the trouble.

With Mick at rock bottom, Whitney continues to try and support him, prompting a stern warning from Shirley, who speaks for everyone by warning her to back off (hurrah!).

But as the Carters start to turn on each other as the pressure mounts, Mick is thrown a life line when he receives an unexpected offer which could save him from going to jail.

However, Mick later shocks his family by turning the offer down - and instead, accepting the fact that he's going to prison.

Of course, we know that Danny Dyer will be taking a break from EastEnders, but fans will have to tune in to see if this is how Mick's absence will be explained on screen.

Either way, Mick is making plans for his time behind bars by the end of the week - with his son Johnny telling him to come clean with Linda beforehand. Is Mick going to prison? Or will someone step in and save the day?

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2017), tammyy2j (28-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders: Mick & Linda come home!
But when will we next see them together?
EastEnders star Danny Dyer has returned to the UK following his recent trip to South Africa. The actor - who plays Mick Carter in the BBC One soap - recently took a break from Walford, and is expected to resume filming again soon.
Meanwhile, his telly wife Kellie Bright, who plays Linda, was back on our screens just recently to allow a brief - and saucy! - reunion for the Carter couple. However, Inside Soap can confirm that Kellie's appearance was a one-off for now, and she isn't expected to return properly from her maternity leave until later in the year.

----------


## Perdita

Exciting news, EastEnders fans â you've only got two weeks left to wait until Danny Dyer makes his on-screen return.

Danny took a much-publicised break from his role as Mick Carter earlier this year, but he's been back filming for several weeks now and the Queen Vic will be getting its popular landlord back soon enough.

Word has now leaked out that Mick will be back in Walford from Friday, May 19 after time away taking care of his daughter Nancy in Bulgaria.

Mick rushed off to help Nancy on March 23 after receiving the news that she'd been hit by a car on her travels with her boyfriend Tamwar and was now being treated in a Bulgarian hospital.

Since then, things have gone from bad to worse for the Carter family with Lady Di's illness, the pub freehold being sold, Lee Ryan's character Woody causing a stir â and most shockingly of all, Tracey the Barmaid being sacked after 30 years of loyal service at the Queen Vic.

Little is known officially about what's in store for Mick once he's back, but there have been rumours that he'll have a must-see punch-up with Woody shortly after he returns. We can't wait!

Lee Ryan also said recently: "I love Danny, he's so great. I was really looking forward to working with him and we got some great scenes.

"It was only a short time we got to work together, but I can't say too much about that because I'm not allowed."


Woody catches Whitney Carter making contact with Mick in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Before Mick left, he was also getting closer to his daughter-in-law Whitney, with fans fearing there was more to come between them following their secret kiss in January.

After some time away to reflect, will Mick still have a spark with Whitney or will he be keeping her at arm's length from now on?


Digital Spy

----------

lyndapym (05-05-2017), parkerman (05-05-2017), Rear window (05-05-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Exciting news


 :Ponder:

----------

Perdita (05-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

We are very happy that Danny Dyer is back in EastEnders, and we're even more excited that he'll soon be getting his own episode â okay, he's sharing it with Shona McGarty and Kellie Bright, but that's just because he's the nicest guy.

Speaking with Metro, the soap's current head honcho, Sean O'Connor, revealed plans for "a showdown with Mick and Linda in the pipeline which will be a Carter three hander where all of the emotions of the past few months will come crashing into the heart of the Square".

So what emotional things, specifically involving the Carters, have happened in the last few months?


Mick Carter comforts Whitney in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Well there's been lots of sexual/romantic tension between Mick and daughter-in-law Whitney, which has already resulted in a kiss during the bus crash week.

Whitney has also been involved in a fair bit of drama, involving her split from Lee, being caught shoplifting and sleeping with Lee Ryan out of Blue (only, he isn't actually referred to as Lee Ryan out of Blue).


Mick and Whitney got very close again in last night's (20 May) episode so it's entirely possible that they could kiss again â or more â before Linda returns.

We say entirely possible, we mean this will definitely happen because soaps.

Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

I cannot believe he cheated on Linda with Whitney  :Angry:  he was away looking after his very sick daughter and thinking of his son's wife  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (27-05-2017), inkyskin (30-05-2017), kaz21 (27-05-2017), lizann (27-05-2017)

----------


## mysangry

Ugh Mick went beyond for me in  the episode where he snogs Whit, :Sick: ld have known it was only a matter of time before he betrayed his wife :Nono: 
so that's another nice family going t**s up, one by one their all evaporating, no matter what the excuse is :Wal2l: 
OHhh so bored with EE at the mo :Confused:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Mick was another who commented on Max's relationship with Lucy and also Jay's with young Linzi and now he and his young daughter in law, he should be friends with Max compare notes as both cheaters with their daughter in laws  :Thumbsdown:

----------

kaz21 (30-05-2017), lizann (30-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

what a miserable boll#cks, the show send him away for rehab and back playing a drunk which he is bad at, get over whitney concentrate on his own family

----------

parkerman (01-06-2017), tammyy2j (31-05-2017)

----------


## mysangry

Well me thinks Whit has gone and why would she be there anyway? all her family are spread far and wide, there is no reason for her to be in The Square? 
Not as if her job is hard to get, always bar staff being needed. I hope she stays with Ryan and does us all a favour!

----------

inkyskin (01-06-2017), lizann (01-06-2017), Rear window (05-06-2017), tammyy2j (01-06-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Linda is not that far away that Mick could not go visit her, she is helping her mother after a stroke not on a holiday 

He seems to resent the fact he had to go off to look after Nancy

----------

kaz21 (01-06-2017), lizann (01-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

did he not go doctor with his rash just self diagnosis

----------

kaz21 (30-06-2017)

----------


## kaz21

He phoned the 111 line

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has cleared up speculation surrounding Danny Dyer's future on the show by revealing that he will be sticking around.

The actor's current EastEnders deal expires towards the end of the year, but it's no secret that producers want to keep his popular character Mick Carter in the show beyond that.

Fans of the Carters have been on tenterhooks to find out whether Danny will commit to a longer stint, especially after recent reports that showrunner John Yorke was preparing to offer him a brand new contract.

Fortunately, the official word is finally here with a BBC spokesperson now telling Digital Spy: "We never discuss artists' contracts, but we can confirm that Danny will be staying with EastEnders."

EastEnders have revealed the good news after a report in The Sun sparked fresh doubts over whether Danny wanted to carry on playing Mick.

Danny was videoed chatting to a group of fans during a break from filming this week, and when asked about his future, reportedly told them: "This takes up my life this does. I ain't signed yet. I'm meant to sign in October but I might elbow it."

However, a show insider insisted: "Danny was making a flippant comment after being put on the spot. He's never made any secret of the fact that he loves working on the show and he's a committed member of the cast."

There's a busy time ahead for Mick as he'll be welcoming his wife Linda back to Walford in some big episodes next week.

Tuesday's episode is expected to be a particular highlight as it's a special three-hander edition focusing on Mick, Linda and Whitney after Mick confesses to betraying his wife by kissing his daughter-in-law.

The dramatic and emotional storyline marks Kellie Bright's full-time return as Linda Carter after taking time out to welcome baby boy Gene, her second child with husband Paul Stocker.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

so now mick loves whitney, carters are ruined, stupid storyline

----------

kaz21 (10-08-2017), parkerman (10-08-2017), Perdita (10-08-2017), tammyy2j (10-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

there is another muppet on cbb called danny as well that sounds just like danny if eastenders ever lose him or want a twin brother for him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...artin-freeman/

He is taking time off to do plays written by Harold Pinter

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has revealed a first look at the shocking moment that Linda Carter turns her back on her husband Mick next week.

Linda (Kellie Bright) loses faith in Mick when some damning new evidence comes to light, leaving her convinced that he really is guilty of shooting Stuart Highway.

In Tuesday night's episode (October 2), solicitor Ritchie Scott tells the Carters that the police now have a statement from a man who says he sold a gun to Mick.

The bullet used to shoot Stuart also matches the weapon, so it's not looking good for Mick (Danny Dyer) and his future.


Linda Carter publicly cuts ties with Mick in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

When Linda heads to the prison to confront Mick over the latest revelations, he tries to explain that Stuart shot himself and confessed to him over the phone.

However, when Mick also admits that he did contemplate killing Stuart on the night of the shooting, Linda refuses to believe he can be innocent. How will Mick react when Linda publicly cuts all ties with him and leaves?


Linda Carter publicly cuts ties with Mick in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 2 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (30-09-2018), tammyy2j (04-10-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Linda is playing Stuart by disowning Mick to catch him out 

It would have been good if Mick had met Dean in prison

----------

Glen1 (04-10-2018), lizann (04-10-2018)

----------


## Timalay

Dean isn't in prison, he was acquitted of attempted rape and Buster paid him off.

----------

Perdita (04-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

is mick on remand? would he be put with those prisoners?

----------

parkerman (06-10-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Dean isn't in prison, he was acquitted of attempted rape and Buster paid him off.


Yes I know Dean is not in prison

----------


## tammyy2j

Danny Dyer has hit back at reports he was seen rowing with his blonde co-star Danielle Harold outside the TV Choice Awards last night.

The EastEnders stalwart, who plays Mick Carter in the hit BBC soap, was seen waving his arms around during what seemed to be a heated discussion in the smoking area outside the awards ceremony.

Both 'Enders cast members put their hands to their heads in what seemed to be frustration as they puffed on cigarettes outside the Hilton Park Lane hotel.

Bombshell blonde Danielle, who plays Lola Pearce, followed Danny outside and was seen 'storming' back down the red carpet in step with him.

However, a representative for EastEnders scoffed at claims the co-stars were having an argument.

"There was no row. They has a wonderful evening and loads of fun," said the rep.

Hours before, Danny had won the Best Soap Actor gong for the second year in a row, and admitted making mistakes during his speech.

----------


## lizann

has danny been caught again with his pants down with another co star?

----------


## tammyy2j

Mick and Linda have become so synonymous with the Queen Vic that it’s rather hard to imagine what they’ll do now that they’ve sold their beloved boozer and moved on to pastures new. What’s more, starting a new chapter amid lockdown is no doubt a daunting prospect for the former publicans, so it’s likely that the last couple of months will have been incredibly difficult for them. Kellie Bright teased what’s ahead for the soulmates on Secrets From The Square, saying: ‘We are essentially going to be coming out of lockdown like the rest of the country. ‘There are some testing times ahead for Mick and Linda.’

In addition to adjusting to a new way of life, it appears as if Mick will have a lot on his plate moving forward, as Danny Dyer confirmed that his character is set to be at the forefront of a huge story, which he believes could be his best yet! Danny said: ‘I think potentially when we come out of lockdown, I think I could have the best storyline I’ve ever had on this show’.

Metro Duncan Newsletter

----------


## kaz21

Frankie believe?s she is Micks daughter. 

https://www.facebook.com/84963827846...RSQKLyeRE7&d=n

----------


## lizann

sperm donation or stolen sperm?

----------


## lizann

abused?

----------


## lizann

katy pushs him to leave linda and the square, fighting with all his family and attempting suicide on her manipulation

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders has created a powerful storyline that will see Mick Carter considering suicide in its New Year's Eve episode.

This gripping development will come months after Mick (Danny Dyer) realised he'd been sexually abused by his carer Katy Lewis (Simone Lahbib) when he was a child.

Katy has been manipulating Mick ever since she arrived in Walford, twisting his memories to insist that she was only ever a caring mentor in his youth.

Mick has become increasingly withdrawn from his family ever since he had this revelation about his past, lashing out at Tina and Shirley. He's also hidden his heartbreak over Linda having an affair with Max Branning.

All of Mick's trauma will compound on New Year's Eve, as he considers taking his own life when he feels he has no-one left to turn to.

EastEnders boss Jon Sen and his team are working with Samaritans to create a story that will try to show viewers that suicide is not inevitable.

"This storyline is such a vital one for EastEnders to portray," the producer said. "We've worked closely with the NSPCC and Survivors UK since the inception of this story and as viewers have watched Mick struggle to come to terms with the truth of what happened to him as a child, we were determined to show the brutal reality and effects that abuse can cause.

"Working with the Samaritans has been invaluable to ensure that Mick's story is true to life and they've been a huge support, offering guidance throughout the process. Danny gives an incredible performance and we hope his portrayal of Mick's trauma will help dispel the stigma that survivors are often burdened with."

Soap bosses have previously worked with Samaritans to address the subject of mental health and suicide with Mick's son Lee, Sean Slater and Bex Fowler.

"Suicide is not inevitable and just having someone there to listen, without judgement, can help save a life," Samaritan's Lorna Fraser said. "We have been pleased to work with EastEnders giving expert advice on Mick Carter's story, as it's a chance to explore some of the issues surrounding suicide in a sensitive and considered way.

"Responsible storylines can help start important conversations and encourage people to reach out for help. We would encourage any viewers who have been touched by this storyline to contact Samaritans. You don't have to have reached crisis point to get in touch, sometimes it's just a case of needing to talk concerns or worries through. Whatever it may be, our amazing volunteers are always here to listen, day and night."

The Carters were central to EastEnders' New Year's Eve episode in 2019 as well, as the writers penned a full half-hour exploration of Linda's alcoholism.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

does mick have any friends anymore, no jack callum or stuart checking in

----------


## mysangry

> does mick have any friends anymore, no jack callum or stuart checking in


Mitch was his footie mate, wheres he?
Looks like his so called friends, kept in with him when he was landlord!!!!

----------


## lizann

> Mitch was his footie mate, wheres he?
> Looks like his so called friends, kept in with him when he was landlord!!!!


max is checking in on linda  :Stick Out Tongue:  ian was supposedly a mate

mitch is grieving still

----------


## mysangry

> max is checking in on linda  ian was supposedly a mate
> 
> mitch is grieving still


They could lean on each other? I never deserted my friend when I was grieving, I felt it was good to take my mind away just for a little bit.

----------


## lizann

> They could lean on each other? I never deserted my friend when I was grieving, I felt it was good to take my mind away just for a little bit.


since mick has left the pub no one talks to him outside

----------

kaz21 (21-12-2020)

----------


## lizann

young mick cast for flash back episode

----------

mysangry (30-12-2020)

----------


## lizann

dani dyer cameo as taxi driver in a scene with daddy danny

----------


## kaz21

Apparently leaving. 

https://metro.co.uk/2022/01/08/danny...ries-15888107/

----------

Glen1 (10-01-2022), lizann (13-06-2022), Ruffed_lemur (09-01-2022)

----------


## Jadefalcon

> Apparently leaving. 
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2022/01/08/danny...ries-15888107/


Thank god, we won't need subtitles for the show then because his overuse of cockney is really painful.

----------

Glen1 (10-01-2022), lizann (13-06-2022), parkerman (09-01-2022)

----------


## lizann

the show should have just kept him and linda away

----------

Glen1 (10-01-2022)

----------


## Glen1

No great loss , the repeated sinister look shots have got boring. Mr. Dyer is reportedly moving to a Sky production channel for mega cash.

----------


## lizann

danny wants mick killed off at christmas

----------


## lizann

https://www.thesun.ie/tv/9624885/eas...-final-scenes/

cliff death hanger to save linda or janine

----------

